# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Konfirmasi Anggota Baru & Perpanjangan Anggota

## Ajik Raffles

*Konfirmasi Anggota Baru
Per 1 Agustus 2009 s/d 20 Agustus 2009*

Dear Member,

Selamat bergabung dan terimakasih untuk partisipasinya. Berikut saya sampaikan KOI's ID untuk anggota baru. Saya membuka thread ini, selanjutnya nanti akan ada administrator yang mengurus anda. Kalau ada masalah silakan mail ke [email protected]

*KOI's ID, Nama*
200900210259, Angga Wee ( Garasi Koi)
200900210260, Moh. Nur Rais
200900210261, Ali Sutjipto
200900210262, Arinda Suwardi
200900210263, Andi Yufan
200900210264, Bobby Surapati
200907210265, Gerry Izaputra (aie)
200900220266, Prayoga
200900210267, Limjohan
200902510268, Lukman
200900210269, Suwira Susanto

----------


## h_andria

Om.. kalo perpanjangan gimana?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om.. kalo perpanjangan gimana?


No ID yang telah dikonversi akan ada di kartu keanggotaan yang akan dikirim bareng majalah edisi berikutnya   ::

----------


## h_andria

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Om.. kalo perpanjangan gimana?


No ID yang telah dikonversi akan ada di kartu keanggotaan yang akan dikirim bareng majalah edisi berikutnya   :: [/quote:naxwi84j]
thanks Om.... soale bulan ini id ku expired

----------


## aie

yeee ..  ::  
akhirnya kluar jg no ID nya .  ::   ::

----------


## aie

om ajik ko no ID nya ga bs di copy paste ke profil ya??
sprtnya terlalu panjang ..

----------


## limjohan

> *Konfirmasi KOI's ID Anggota Baru
> Sejak 1 Agustus 2009 s/d 20 Agustus 2009*
> 
> Dear Member,
> 
> Selamat bergabung dan terimakasih untuk partisipasinya. Berikut saya sampaikan KOI's ID untuk anggota baru. Saya membuka thread ini, selanjutnya nanti akan ada administrator yang mengurus anda. Kalau ada masalah silakan mail ke [email protected]
> 
> *KOI's ID, Nama*
> 200900210259, Angga Wee ( Garasi Koi)
> ...



ada yg salah om ajik...nomor ganda .....  ::   ::

----------


## Bobby Surapati

> *Konfirmasi KOI's ID Anggota Baru
> Sejak 1 Agustus 2009 s/d 20 Agustus 2009*
> 
> Dear Member,
> 
> Selamat bergabung dan terimakasih untuk partisipasinya. Berikut saya sampaikan KOI's ID untuk anggota baru. Saya membuka thread ini, selanjutnya nanti akan ada administrator yang mengurus anda. Kalau ada masalah silakan mail ke [email protected]
> 
> *KOI's ID, Nama*
> 200900210259, Angga Wee ( Garasi Koi)
> ...


om Ajik...tararenkyu y...tp kmrn sya agak salah nulis alamat rumah tuh om...gmn y?nti kartu member+majalahnya dikirim ke alamat yg salah lg  ::  THX Om...

----------


## fauzy mahri

Om Ajik, kemarin waktu kontes merah putih saya melakukan registrasi ulang, bagaimana kabarnya ?

----------


## William Pantoni

> om ajik ko no ID nya ga bs di copy paste ke profil ya??
> sprtnya terlalu panjang ..


Iya om..lg dibetulin dulu.
Mungkin sementara bisa isi dgn yg 9 digit terkahir.

----------


## aie

> Originally Posted by aie
> 
> om ajik ko no ID nya ga bs di copy paste ke profil ya??
> sprtnya terlalu panjang ..
> 
> 
> Iya om..lg dibetulin dulu.
> Mungkin sementara bisa isi dgn yg 9 digit terkahir.



ok om,sdh dilaksanakan .  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ada yg salah om ajik...nomor ganda .....


OOPS, sorry om. Sudah diperbaiki  ::

----------


## susanatod

Om kalo mau tau kapan Id kita berakhir gimana caranya yah om... lupa kapan joinnya sih.... :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Semua masalah, baik soal perpanjangan, Expired Date bisa contact ke: [email protected]
Sudah ada kuncen yang setia berjaga disana

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*NEW MEMBER:*
20090022057, David Laismana (Quick_line)

*PERPANJANGAN:*
200600210001, Karomul Wachid
200600210009, Eno C. Haryanto (TB Koi)
200600210018, Teguh WS (javakoi)
200600210026, Sven Keller (sveni)
200802510111, Saumudin (tukangkoi)
200800210100, Triyuga (TSA)
200900210230, Andry Kang (zieco)
200900210163, Fauzy Mahri

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Ajik,
Untuk info aja yg sudah bayar iuran perpanjangan KOIS ID di thread ; viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2676&start=0
adalah :
- Ronny Andri
- Kete
- sferryirawan
- chivas
- wawan
- achmad
- hery
- edwin

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Ajik,
> Untuk info aja yg sudah bayar iuran perpanjangan KOIS ID di thread ; http://koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2676&start=0
> adalah :
> - Ronny Andri
> - Kete
> - sferryirawan
> - chivas
> - wawan
> - achmad
> ...


Om WP,
Yang di update di forum ini adalah registrasi baru dan perpanjangan setelah 1 Agustus 2009. Sesuai diskusi kita, untuk yang melakukan registrasi baru dan perpanjangan periode sebelumnya (1 Agustus 2008 - 31 Juli 2009) kartu anggota akan tetap terbit tetapi masa berlakunya dihitung sejak registrasi/perpanjangan terakhir.

----------


## doddy

om aku udah byr perpanjangan tgl 02-08-2009. TQ
Reply with quote Report this post
DINO_SMG wrote:
doddy wrote:
om yudi kemarin tgl 30-07-2009 sudah tranfer perpanjangan koi-s ID an Doddy(farizkoi) dan pembayaran pendaftaran koi-s ID untuk DINO_SMG sebesar Rp 200.001 jam21.36wib. Trims

ehm..masih lama ya  ::  ..om mod pasti lagi pada sibuk ne...di tunggu deh..  :: 


Terimakasih telah bersabar Om Dino,
Berikut No.Id Om

190506256 DINO RESTYAWAN

Selamat bergabung di komunitas KOI-S  :: 
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1081&start=285

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Data terbaru dari Bagian Membership:

*PERPANJANGAN*
200900210207, Ahmad Subhana

*ANGGOTA BARU*
200900220258, Setiadi Theriyady
200900210270, Alfreddy Hutabarat
200900210271, Dede Wiharto

----------


## laukkoi

Asyik...asyikk...
Akhirnya aku punya no anggota KOI-S juga...   :: 


Salam
Laukkoi
KOI's 200900210270

----------


## este

> Data terbaru dari Bagian Membership:
> 
> *PERPANJANGAN*
> 200900210207, Ahmad Subhana
> 
> *ANGGOTA BARU*
> 200900220258, Setiadi Theriyady
> 200900210270, Alfreddy Hutabarat
> 200900210271, Dede Wiharto




Om mau ralat boleh ga nama saya Setiadi Theriady,ada salah ketik di nama saya...    ::   :: 


Om koi`s id saya kalo dimasukin   200900220258 ga bisa katanya kebanyakan angka.
Bisanya hanya 9 angka yaitu 900220258  normal ato ada kesalahan..?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Data terbaru dari Bagian Membership:
> 
> *PERPANJANGAN*
> 200900210207, Ahmad Subhana
> 
> *ANGGOTA BARU*
> 200900220258, Setiadi Theriyady
> ...


Udah di up date, om...
iya nih. lagi dioprek om Beryl, pake aja 9 digit terakhir dulu, om

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*KONFIRMASI PERPANJANGAN & ANGGOTA BARU*

*PERPANJANGAN:*
Fikri Zulfikar----2008 0021 0122
Ananda Novi----2009 0285 0255
Suryo Wijoyo----2009 0021 0246
Ade Permana 2007 0021 0082

*ANGGOTA BARU:*
Eko Kurniawan----2009 0285 0277
Hoo Leonardo Hendryanto----2009 0021 0278
Hawai Wijaya----2009 0031 0279

----------


## bhana

> Data terbaru dari Bagian Membership:
> 
> *PERPANJANGAN*
> 200900210207, Ahmad Subhana



Maaf Om Ajik, ini saya bukan ya   ::  

terima kasih sebelumnya   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Data terbaru dari Bagian Membership:
> 
> *PERPANJANGAN*
> 200900210207, Ahmad Subhana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maaf om, salah tulis ya Achmad Sobhana, baru saya cek. soryy   ::

----------


## h_andria

Om Ajik / Yudi HP..
Saya *sudah transfer perpanjangan Id KOI's* siang ini ke BCA A/C 441-1254261 dan kekurangan nya tgl 8 september 2009
a/n YUDI HANIPURWOKO ...
via atm an Luki Yulianita
mohon di cek...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*KONFIRMASI PERPANJANGAN & ANGGOTA BARU*

*PERPANJANGAN:*
Wijaya Mulya P----2008 0231 0116 

*ANGGOTA BARU:*
Martinus Pauran----2009 0021 0280
Tonton Sutandi------2009 0022 0281
Arief Hidayat---------2009 0022 0282
Michael Yonathan--2009 0021 0283
Anton Sukoco-------2009 0031 0284

Kartu baru selesai cetak hari Senin (14/9), jadi majalah dan kartu baru dikirim senen ya...

----------


## udin

> *NEW MEMBER:*
> 20090022057, David Laismana (Quick_line)
> 
> *PERPANJANGAN:*
> 200600210001, Karomul Wachid
> 200600210009, Eno C. Haryanto (TB Koi)
> 200600210018, Teguh WS (javakoi)
> 200600210026, Sven Keller (sveni)
> 200802510111, Saumudin (tukangkoi)
> ...


Om ajik no ID saya koq berubah  nomor ya 
sebelumnya 190506019 dan sekarang 200802510111 
ada apa ya..mohon penjelasan om ajik...
Trima kasih sebelumnya ...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om ajik no ID saya koq berubah  nomor ya 
> sebelumnya 190506019 dan sekarang 200802510111 
> ada apa ya..mohon penjelasan om ajik...
> Trima kasih sebelumnya ...


YANG INI JUGA... BUSYET DAH...

Wah, saya dicecar nih.....
Mohon maaf pak Udin, tadi saya tidak mau jawab karena pertanyaannya sebelumnya ditujukan ke om Rudi Showa...
Sekarang diedit jadi kelihatannya saya yang dipaksa jawab...
Pak Udin mau nomor berapa? Petugas administrasi yang sekarang urus semua memang terima datanya seperti itu, saya mau bicara apa? Kalau maksud p udin mau tuding administrasinya gak benar dengan segala kerendahan hati harus saya akui memang demikian dan dengan tulus saya minta maaf. Tapi untuk mengubah sesuai kehendak p Udin cuma bikin administrasi makin kacau aja. Saya heran, yang seperti ini koq gak di PM aja ya? Kalau sekadar mohon penjelasan saya bisa terima lewat PM atau jalur pribadi yang lain. Saya benar - benar gak ngerti apa maksudnya. Kalau p Udin maksa minta penjelasan, saya cuma bisa jawab, gak punya penjelasan... dan silakan p Udin minta no berapa, sepanjang belum ada pemiliknya akan saya kasih... dan kartu anggota yang terlanjur dikirim akan saya cetak ulang....

HAYO POSTING DI FORUM MANA LAGI...

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> Om ajik no ID saya koq berubah  nomor ya 
> sebelumnya 190506019 dan sekarang 200802510111 
> ada apa ya..mohon penjelasan om ajik...
> Trima kasih sebelumnya ... 
> 
> 
> YANG INI JUGA... BUSYET DAH...
> ...


Ya.... udeh gak apa-apa .. la wong udeh dikirim

----------


## teguh ws

> *NEW MEMBER:*
> 20090022057, David Laismana (Quick_line)
> 
> *PERPANJANGAN:*
> 200600210001, Karomul Wachid
> 200600210009, Eno C. Haryanto (TB Koi)
> 200600210018, Teguh WS (javakoi)
> 200600210026, Sven Keller (sveni)
> 200802510111, Saumudin (tukangkoi)
> ...


Terima kasih bro pengelola.......................mau pasang di signature ahhhhhhhhhh.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*PERPANJANGAN*
2007 0021 0087--Harry Nugroho (genkoi)
2008 0274 0123--Irsan Liem (irsan)
2009 0411 0145--Johan Kusthio (kumon)
2009 0031 0160--Riwin Homan (cantonguy)
2009 0021 0173--Andrew Sutjipta
2009 0354 0188--Doni Hartono

*NEW MEMBER*
2009 0721 0286 BUDI TEDJAKESUMA
2009 0021 0287 Sonny Gunawan
2009 0022 0288 Lukas Tanusanjaya
2009 0251 0289 Herry
2009 0022 0290 Teddy Setiawan
2009 0274 0291 Frans Aryanto
2009 0021 0292 Bambang Hadiyanto
2009 0761 0293 Adiyanto
2009 0021 0294 Bima
2009 0081 0295 Hiroshi Miyatake
2009 0021 0296 Cia Heng Sulesya
2009 0361 0297 Adrianto E.N.
2009 0021 0298 Harry Luhur
2009 0021 0299 Budimartono Oetama
2009 0021 0300 Soeharto Sunjoto

----------


## 36aquatic

> *PERPANJANGAN*
> 2007 0021 0087--Harry Nugroho (genkoi)
> 2008 0274 0123--Irsan Liem (irsan)
> 2009 0411 0145--Johan Kusthio (kumon)
> 2009 0031 0160--Riwin Homan (cantonguy)
> 2009 0021 0173--Andrew Sutjipta
> 2009 0354 0188--Doni Hartono
> 
> *NEW MEMBER*
> ...


Thanks Pak Ajiks. Member card cepat bener dicetaknya.
Btw, baru liat nomornya, ternyata mau tahu lokasi anggota gampang ya.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Bagian membership menerima dana masuk a/n DAVID MIKSIDAHI HI, tetapi tidak ada data - data yang bisa dihubungi. Mohon bantuannya kapada yang bersangkutan untuk mengkonfirmasi apakah ini pembayaran membership untuk atas nama yang lain atau untuk om David sendiri. Ditunggu konfirmasinya di [email protected]

----------


## paulwi

Om Ajik, siang ini saya sudah tranfer ke Rek BCA 4411254261 a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko dng no urut 331 tolong di cek ya om. Formulir sudah saya mail beberapa waktu yang lalu. Ditunggu ID dan majalahnya.
Mohon dikirim Ke : Paulus Widodo Perum Solo Elok Jl. Puntadewa 1 no. C-16 Mojosongo - Solo 
Tlp. 0271.7053076 atau 081904567033
E-mail : [email protected]
Terima kasih om...

----------


## paulwi

Maaf om  kelupaan, tadi saya transfernya pake ATM istri a/n Tri Cahyo Wardani

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*PERPANJANGAN*
2008 0021 0157 Asfen Very
2009 0022 0213 Okkan Kartoyo

*NEW MEMBER*
2009 0031 0301Tomas Wong
2009 0024 0302 Ing Tiong
2009 0021 0303 Rudi Tantoso
2009 0265 0304 dr. H. Iwan
2009 0274 0305 Trisno Setyawan
2009 0271 0306 Tommy Wibowo
2009 0021 0307 Albert Pusung
2009 0021 0308 Ardhani Sugiarto
2009 0271 0309 Gozali Mh.
2009 0031 0310 Budi Hartono (kevin)
2009 0021 0311 Hamdani
2009 0542 0312 Sjuriansjah
2009 0031 0313 David Miksidahi Hidayat

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Ajik, siang ini saya sudah tranfer ke Rek BCA 4411254261 a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko dng no urut 331 tolong di cek ya om. Formulir sudah saya mail beberapa waktu yang lalu. Ditunggu ID dan majalahnya.
> Mohon dikirim Ke : Paulus Widodo Perum Solo Elok Jl. Puntadewa 1 no. C-16 Mojosongo - Solo 
> Tlp. 0271.7053076 atau 081904567033
> E-mail : [email protected]
> Terima kasih om...


oke om paulwi, nanti diteruskan ke membership...

----------


## mrbunta

ommmm. kemaren baru dapet majalah vol7. dan ada selebaran. maksudnya bagaimana selebaran.
kok gak mudeng sama sekali   ::

----------


## mauapasih

Om Ajik, Sore ini saya sudah tranfer ke Rek BCA 4411254261 a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko  tolong di cek . Formulir pendaftaran sudah saya email ke majalah dan [email protected] Ditunggu ID dan majalahnya.
Ada mo ikut lelang, ngga enak kl blom ada Koi ID

Terima kasih

----------


## DIGDO

Om Ajik, saya sdh transfer tgl. 20 Okt 2009, sdh kedaftar belom ya ?
Nama : Pringgodigdo

----------


## Ajik Raffles

om mauapasih dan om Digdo,
Saya info ke membership ya..., nanti mereka yang akan informasikan secepatnya...

----------


## mauapasih

ok, terima kasih.

ditunggu kabar baeknya..

----------


## paulwi

Thank you om Ajik, majalah sudah sampai ke rumah, tapi kartu anggotanya kok gak ada om? trus di forum ini ID aku kok masih 0?

----------


## mauapasih

Om Ajik, blom ada kabar ya mengenai KOI id saya? tolong dibantu.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Thank you om Ajik, majalah sudah sampai ke rumah, tapi kartu anggotanya kok gak ada om? trus di forum ini ID aku kok masih 0?


Kartu anggota baru selesai naik cetak, mungkin dikirm bareng edisi berikutnya. Ditunggu ya om. ID di forum diisi sendiri om, masih manual... lagi diberesin omk beryl... semantara pake 9 angka terakhir aja dulu




> Om Ajik, blom ada kabar ya mengenai KOI id saya? tolong dibantu.


Cek mail om. Ini ID-nya: 2009 0351 0317

----------


## e-koi

sudah transfer dan isi formulir (perpanjangan, ada perubahan alamat korespondensi), mohon segera diproses. Thanks a lot

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*PERPANJANGAN*
2009 0251 0176----Drg. Ahmad Syafik
2009 0451 0161----Eko yulianto 

*ANGGOTA BARU*
2009 0285 0314----Pringgodigdo
2009 0271 0315----Paulus Widodo
2009 0021 0316----Mohamad Zaky
2009 0351 0317----Darmawan Julianto
2009 0022 0318----rani ayatullah
2009 0411 0319----Yoedi Rinaldi
2009 0021 0320----Arief Prakasa
2009 0022 0321----Jenny Iriani
2009 0355 0322----Hariadi 
2009 0021 0323----Iwan Soedarto
2009 0031 0324----Edi Santoso
2009 0021 0325----Ade W. Mulki
2009 0752 0326----Capt. Benny Taslim
2009 0341 0327----Jusri Kohar
2009 0021 0328----Efendy

----------


## e-koi

trims om ajik... (cepet banget pelayanannya)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> trims om ajik... (cepet banget pelayanannya)


saya mah cuma posting, om   ::  
btw, majalah dah dikirim kemaren ya...

----------


## hariadihs

> *PERPANJANGAN*
> 2009 0251 0176----Drg. Ahmad Syafik
> 2009 0451 0161----Eko yulianto 
> 
> *ANGGOTA BARU*
> 2009 0355 0322----Hariadi



Saya sudah berlangganan 6 bulan, sehingga otomatis dapat kartu anggota KOIS, nomor anggotanya apa langsung terupdate?
Tetapi punya saya kok belum om.

thanks

----------


## abahnasr

gimana om sy mo sekalian 12 edisi... apa sy tambahin lagi 190 rb nya???

----------


## e-koi

mohon diproses pendaftaran atas nama mas_daeng dan kitaro, email berikut bukti transfer dan form pendaftaran sudah saya kirim. trims

----------


## koimania

Om Ajik, kalau status saya bagaimana ya sekarang? saya sdh 2 kali bayar anggota KOIs sejauh ini tapi saya lupa kapan terakhir saya bayar jadi saya hanya mau memastikan apakah membership saya masih berlaku dan sudah 2 kali penerbitan majalah KOIs saya tidak mendapat kiriman lagi. Jika membership saya sdh expired dan harus diperpanjang maka berapa biaya perpanjangannya. thx.

----------


## koimania

> Om Ajik, kalau status saya bagaimana ya sekarang? saya sdh 2 kali bayar anggota KOIs sejauh ini tapi saya lupa kapan terakhir saya bayar jadi saya hanya mau memastikan apakah membership saya masih berlaku dan sudah 2 kali penerbitan majalah KOIs saya tidak mendapat kiriman lagi. Jika membership saya sdh expired dan harus diperpanjang maka berapa biaya perpanjangannya. thx.


berikut ini id kois saya:  190506053

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Om Yosen, sudah saya PM statusnya. Pls check. Tks   ::

----------


## e-koi

lapur pak! Majalah a.n om udin mas_daeng dan om marthen kitaro udah diterima. Tinggal koi's ID card.

----------


## pasek

kalo mo perpanjangan keanggotaan dan tabloid kois kemanakah? dan total kewajiban biaya yg harus saya transfer berapakah?
terima kasih..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> kalo mo perpanjangan keanggotaan dan tabloid kois kemanakah? dan total kewajiban biaya yg harus saya transfer berapakah?
> terima kasih..


om, coba mail ke [email protected] aja ya... datanya ada disana. Tq   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*PERPANJANGAN:*
2007 0021 0053 Yosen Suyono Hartono

*ANGGOTA BARU*
2009 0031 0329 Paulino Kwok
2009 0021 0330 Andidojo Wibowo
2009 0021 0331 M. Inggrawati Komala
2009 0031 0332 Victor Hariadi
2009 0451 0333 Marthen Kitaro Akai
2009 0451 0334 Fahrudin Ardin
2009 0331 0335 Yohanes Kurniawan
2009 0021 0336 Suhaimin
2009 0268 0337 Ahmad Syarifudin
2009 0021 0338 M. Sholahudin Husni
2009 0021 0339 Bagus Budi Adrianto
2009 0021 0340 Marulloh
2009 0021 0341 Kent Hofker
2009 0021 0342 Edwin Djuhadi
2009 0021 0343 Mr. Ignatius Andy

----------


## felic

Om Ajik..saya uda kirim bukti transfer dan pengisian form via Fax...
di tunggu replynya y om..

Trims om

----------


## darxtar

Om, saya barusan sudah transfer dan kirim konfirmasi serta formulir lewat email.
Mohon diproses ya.

Thanks ^^

----------


## SUNU

Om Ajik, saya sudah transfer iuran tahunan untuk perpanjangan Keanggotaan KOI's.
Thanks.

----------


## juloi

om ajik ............punya sy kapan abisnya sih ??? lupa euiii..........trus kalo sekarang sdh pake kartu ya ??? bagaimana sy mendapatkan kartu n majalah kois nya ???
thankss om  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> om ajik ............punya sy kapan abisnya sih ??? lupa euiii..........trus kalo sekarang sdh pake kartu ya ??? bagaimana sy mendapatkan kartu n majalah kois nya ???
> thankss om


Om Juloi...kira2 abis nya Nov 2009...diavatarnya ada join date.
Utk dpt kartu dan majalah, cukup bayar Rp200,000 sudah termasuk iuran anggota 1 tahun, majalah 6 edisi dan kartu anggota.
Utk lebih jelas nya, klik disini :

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6647

----------


## dedigouw

Om saya mau konfirmasi bahwa sdh transfer untuyk perpanjangan keanggotaan Kois,
Sebesar Rp 200.000,- via m-Banking pd pk. 12:49pm No. Ref: 022124951270,
Thanks.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om ajik ............punya sy kapan abisnya sih ??? lupa euiii..........trus kalo sekarang sdh pake kartu ya ??? bagaimana sy mendapatkan kartu n majalah kois nya ???
> thankss om


Om Juloi, kayak tamu aja nih   ::  
Di data base tercatat masa keanggotaan berlaku sejak April 2009, tetapi mohon meng update data -data seperti: Alamat pengiriman, e-mail, Hp/Telp dan kirim ke [email protected]. Begitu diterima majalah akan langsung kita kirim




> Om saya mau konfirmasi bahwa sdh transfer untuyk perpanjangan keanggotaan Kois,
> Sebesar Rp 200.000,- via m-Banking pd pk. 12:49pm No. Ref: 022124951270,
> Thanks.


ok, om
nanti dikonfirmasi by e-mail....

----------


## juloi

siaaaappppppp....om will dan om ajik   ::   ::

----------


## juloi

om ajik hari ini sy sudah transfer.....thanks om

----------


## Abied

Om Ajik mau konfirmasi hari ini saya udah transfer via ATM untuk jd member koi-s sebesar Rp 200rb
Bank Asal BRI Kanca Madiun an/ Abied Nurol. Ke Rek BCA an/Yudi Hanipurwoko.
Formulir Pendaftaran saya susulkan lwt email ya....
Saya Tunggu Konfirmasinya dan Koi-s ID nya..  ::   ::  

Thanks

----------


## isman

om Ajik hari ini aku sdh transfer utk perpanjangan KOI's -ID,sebesar Rp.210.000 via Bank mandiri ke no rekening An YUDI HANIPURWOKO,utk data-data tdk ada perubahan,thanks

----------


## Abied

> Om Ajik mau konfirmasi hari ini saya udah transfer via ATM untuk jd member koi-s sebesar Rp 200rb
> Bank Asal BRI Kanca Madiun an/ Abied Nurol. Ke Rek BCA an/Yudi Hanipurwoko.
> Formulir Pendaftaran saya susulkan lwt email ya....
> Saya Tunggu Konfirmasinya dan Koi-s ID nya..   
> 
> Thanks


Koi-S ID Udah dapat Om Ajik
Tinggal NUnggu Kiriman Majalah Ama Member Card Nih.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Abied
> 
> Om Ajik mau konfirmasi hari ini saya udah transfer via ATM untuk jd member koi-s sebesar Rp 200rb
> Bank Asal BRI Kanca Madiun an/ Abied Nurol. Ke Rek BCA an/Yudi Hanipurwoko.
> Formulir Pendaftaran saya susulkan lwt email ya....
> Saya Tunggu Konfirmasinya dan Koi-s ID nya..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Wah, malah om Abied duluan yang dikonfirmasi.... saya belum dikasih list member barunya....   ::

----------


## sbw

*om ajiek klo member baru gmana pendaptaranya? *

----------


## William Pantoni

> *om ajiek klo member baru gmana pendaptaranya? *


Coba klik disini om :

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6647

----------


## budidjo

Oom, saya sdh harus bayar perpanjangan atau blm? record thn lalu hilang.....thanks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Oom, saya sdh harus bayar perpanjangan atau blm? record thn lalu hilang.....thanks


om budidjo, menurut administrator keanggotaannya sudah berakhir pada Januari ini dan sudah di email pemberitahuannya. Majalah tetap dikirim koq pak, tapi dah disiapkan pemberitahuan tertulisnya  ::

----------


## agent23

Pak mau konfirmasi, saya sudah melakukan pembayaran untuk perpanjangan membership KOI hari ini via I-Banking BCA.

Membership#: 2009.0021.0173 (yang lama: 190506173 )

TANGGAL :     07/01/2010
JAM        :     14:37:56
NOMOR REFERENSI : B9DBBF37-67AA-1F09-7CEE-391EA5CF2D68
TUJUAN TRANSFER : 4411254261
NAMA    : YUDI HANIPURWOKO
JUMLAH : Rp.     200.000,00
BERITA  : Perpanjangan KOI`s No: 2009.0021.0173

Sekalian ada perubahan untuk alamat pengirman majalah KOI'snya, sudah saya emailkan ke  [email protected] mohon diupdate.
Terima kasih,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak mau konfirmasi, saya sudah melakukan pembayaran untuk perpanjangan membership KOI hari ini via I-Banking BCA.
> 
> Membership#: 2009.0021.0173 (yang lama: 190506173 )
> 
> TANGGAL :     07/01/2010
> JAM        :     14:37:56
> NOMOR REFERENSI : B9DBBF37-67AA-1F09-7CEE-391EA5CF2D68
> TUJUAN TRANSFER : 4411254261
> NAMA    : YUDI HANIPURWOKO
> ...


Ok, noted om,
Sekalian yang lain up date juga kalau ada yang berubah alamatnya

----------


## budidjo

> Originally Posted by budidjo
> 
> Oom, saya sdh harus bayar perpanjangan atau blm? record thn lalu hilang.....thanks
> 
> 
> om budidjo, menurut administrator keanggotaannya sudah berakhir pada Januari ini dan sudah di email pemberitahuannya. Majalah tetap dikirim koq pak, tapi dah disiapkan pemberitahuan tertulisnya


Thanks infonya oom ajik, saya trf nya kalo balik jkt bln dpn...

----------


## Hendro W

Om Ajik mau konfirmasi tgl 23 Des 2009 saya udah transfer via Internet Banking BCA untuk jd member koi-s sebesar Rp 390.000 a/n: Hendro Wirawan ke Rek BCA an/Yudi Hanipurwoko.
Form berlangganan dan bukti transfer juga sudah aku fax tanggal 23 Des.

Thanks.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Ajik mau konfirmasi tgl 23 Des 2009 saya udah transfer via Internet Banking BCA untuk jd member koi-s sebesar Rp 390.000 a/n: Hendro Wirawan ke Rek BCA an/Yudi Hanipurwoko.
> Form berlangganan dan bukti transfer juga sudah aku fax tanggal 23 Des.
> 
> Thanks.


Mestinya klo liat waktunya dah oke, om. Tapi blm ada konfirmasi via mail ya? Ok, nanti saya cek statusnya. Tq om

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Ajik mau konfirmasi tgl 23 Des 2009 saya udah transfer via Internet Banking BCA untuk jd member koi-s sebesar Rp 390.000 a/n: Hendro Wirawan ke Rek BCA an/Yudi Hanipurwoko.
> Form berlangganan dan bukti transfer juga sudah aku fax tanggal 23 Des.
> 
> Thanks.


Saya cek, statusnya oke pak... Ini KOI'S ID No 2009 0024 0355, atas nama Hendro Wiraman
lagi dicari status konfirmasinya, pak   ::  
Majalah & Kartu Anggota segera dikirim, pak. Tks

----------


## Hendro W

Saya cek, statusnya oke pak... Ini KOI'S ID No 2009 0024 0355, atas nama Hendro Wiraman
lagi dicari status konfirmasinya, pak   ::  
Majalah & Kartu Anggota segera dikirim, pak. Tks[/quote]


Thanks.

----------


## Rizal61

Om Ajik... mau confirm pendaftaran member baru.

Pembayaran sudah saya transfer dan form sudah di email ke [email protected]

mohon di cek

TANGGAL : 11/01/2010
JAM : 15:56:34
NOMOR REFERENSI : 72B45EA5-A7B2-BC6C-DE0C-5A74B928EAFC
TUJUAN TRANSFER : 4411254261
NAMA : YUDI HANIPURWOKO
JUMLAH : Rp. 200.000,00
BERITA : Daftar member a/n Rizal61
TRANSFER SEKARANG
NOMOR URUT: 006479



ditunggu nomor cantik nya ya Om   ::

----------


## SUNU

Admin Koi's, Om Rohim, hebat euy ... gesit dan cepat tanggap   ::

----------


## Iman Hartanto

Om Ajik, saya confirm pendaftaran member baru. Saya udah melakukan pembayaran dan pengiriman formulir ke [email protected]. Harap dicek. trims

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
11/01 17:25:20
Ke 4411254261
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 200,000.00
iman h,  new
Ref 011172520286

----------


## asagita

Teman-teman penunggu Forum Kois,

Saya sudah daftar dan sudah dapat no id Kois: 2010 0021 0371. Tapi gak bisa update ke profil saya di forum Kois yah? Karena hanya bisa menampung 9 digit kalo gak salah, padahal id Kois yang baru 12 digit. Apa emang ga usah diupdate saja ke profil??

Salam,

----------


## ronnie

Om,,,konfirmasi perpanjangan,
Kmren sudah transfer,

m-transfer
11/01/2010? 11:19:57
?Ke 4411254261?,YUDI HANIPURWOKO?
?Rp. 200.000,00?
?ronnie,jogja
?REF. 011111957444

Thanx

----------


## harmada

> Teman-teman penunggu Forum Kois,
> 
> Saya sudah daftar dan sudah dapat no id Kois: 2010 0021 0371. Tapi gak bisa update ke profil saya di forum Kois yah? Karena hanya bisa menampung 9 digit kalo gak salah, padahal id Kois yang baru 12 digit. Apa emang ga usah diupdate saja ke profil??
> 
> Salam,


Saya juga gitu Om, karena 3 digit awal angka nol jadi hilang, yang tertera hanya 6 digit terakhir aja, kata Om Rohim ga papa,

----------


## koi98

Om Ajik, saya ada transfer hari ini untuk koi-s membership dan formulir sudah dikirim via email.
mohon dapat diproses biar bisa terima majalah plus calendar secepatnya. thanks.


 	Tanggal	 : 	13/01/2010
 	Jam	 : 	19:01:41
 	Jenis Transaksi	 : 	TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA
 	Rekening Tujuan	 : 	4411254261
 	Nominal	 : 	Rp.200.000,00
 	Berita	 : 	MEMBERSHIP KOI-S
 	 	      	USER ID: KOI98
 	Jenis Transfer	 : 	SEKARANG
 	No. Referensi	 : 	22E11FF9-5714-3067-E574-4F1DD2AEE7B0
 	Status	 : 	BERHASIL

----------


## hadi SE

Lapor om2...............
Telah dilakukan pengiriman perpanjangan Anggota ke :
PT.Bank Central Asia
AC. 4411254261
An. Yudi Hanipurwoko
Rp. 210.000,-
Status = Berhasil.......
No ID = 190506159
Terima kasih  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya belum sempet monitor nih, lagi nunggu keponakan mau lahir...
Kalau ada yang belum dikonfirmasi baik perpanjangan maupun anggota baru posting ulang ya...
Biar saya cek statusnya... proses ini saya tergetkan paling lama 2x24 jam sudah selesai. Tks

----------


## SHOWAKU

Om saya juga udah transfer ya dan udah email ke membership koi-s  ::

----------


## isman

om ajik aku sdh transfer pada hari rabu tgl 06 januari 2010,tapi belum ada konfirmasi ke sy,apa klu member yg lama tdk ada perubahan no.ID,mohon penjelasan

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*PERPANJANGAN*
2007 0251 0078 Sunu Tri Susatyo
2009 0021 0206 Edie Juloy
2009 0031 0185 Reza Teguh Rianto
2009 0462 0211 ISMAN BUMULO
2009 0021 0173 Andrew Sutjipta
2009 0061 0186 Hartono (hartono8 :: 
2009 0274 0194 Ronnie
2009 0021 0193 Wiwie Santoso
2009 0021 0134 Gunawan
2009 0061 0159 HADI, SE
2009 0031 0199 Hartono (mrbunta)
2009 0021 0165 Andi Djojo Budiman
2007 0031 0073 Ferry Irawan
2009 0021 0155 Dendi Rustandi
2009 0451 0161 Eko Yulianto
2009 0022 0169 Nico Lukman
2009 0031 0172 Fran Handoko
2009 0021 0180 Dedi Gouw 
2009 0021 0182 Glenardo Yopie
2009 0451 0195 Dhian Adhetiya Safitra
2009 0262 0119 Mohammad Rahmat

*ANGGOTA BARU*
2009 0021 0344 Ignatius Felic
2009 0263 0345 Erwan Hendrawan
2009 0021 0346 Anwar
2009 0021 0347 Iskak Hendrawan
2009 0021 0348 Freddyanto Tirtadjaya
2009 0021 0349 Wilong Liang
2009 0021 0350 Ir. Djaka S. Tjahjakartana
2009 0021 0351 Niko Julius Tjahya
2009 0021 0352 Saiman Saputra
2009 0451 0353 Didi Adriansyah
2009 0274 0354 Handono
2009 0024 0355 Hendro Wirawan
2009 0021 0356 P.J Abidin
2009 0022 0357 Rudy Sofandi
2010 0351 0358 Abied Nurol
2010 0022 0359 Achmad Soni Saepudin
2010 0031 0360 Handry Susanto
2010 0021 0361 Yongky Tanudjaja
2010 0024 0362 Stefanus Irwan Nugroho
2010 0021 0363 Harmada Hutajulu
2010 0778 0364 Sudarjo
2010 0021 0365 Djemi Tejo
2010 0021 0366 Muhammad Rizal
2010 0022 0367 Fajar Ramadhan
2010 0285 0368 Iman Hartanto
2010 0021 0369 Eddy Kintono
2010 0022 0370 Iwan Irawan
2010 0021 0371 Andreas Sagita
2010 0021 0372 A. Harris Lumbantoruan
2010 0021 0373 Andreas
2010 0021 0374 Danny Liang
2010 0294 0375 Hasan Fahmi
2010 0021 0376 Hadiputra Sendjojo

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om ajik aku sdh transfer pada hari rabu tgl 06 januari 2010,tapi belum ada konfirmasi ke sy,apa klu member yg lama tdk ada perubahan no.ID,mohon penjelasan


Ini perubahan no ID om: 2009 0462 0211 ISMAN BUMULO  ::

----------


## rubbie

pak ajik tolong di check email saya ke [email protected] , kalau dah masuk formulirnya reply aja di sini thanks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> pak ajik tolong di check email saya ke [email protected] , kalau dah masuk formulirnya reply aja di sini thanks


Ok, baru dapat statusnya.... formulir sudah diterima om dan sudah di repply by mail untuk next step. tks

----------


## budidjo

Pak Ajik, sdh tf Rp 200,000,- utk perpanjangan anggota. Thanks

----------


## irwhadi

> *PERPANJANGAN*
> 2007 0251 0078 Sunu Tri Susatyo
> 2009 0021 0206 Edie Juloy
> 2009 0031 0185 Reza Teguh Rianto
> 2009 0462 0211 ISMAN BUMULO
> 2009 0021 0173 Andrew Sutjipta
> 2009 0061 0186 Hartono (hartono8
> 2009 0274 0194 Ronnie
> 2009 0021 0193 Wiwie Santoso
> ...


Pak Ajik, aku sdh perpanjang tgl 3/ 02/ 2010 kemarin, transfer ke :

PT.Bank Central Asia
AC. 4411254261
An. Yudi Hanipurwoko
Rp. 210.000,-

Thx

----------


## mase2001

Om ajik, saya sudah transfer untuk perpanjangan ke :
Rek. BCA, an. Yudi Hanipurwoko, 
no.rek : 441-1254261
sejumlah rp. 200.000,-
no. referensi :36D06D8A-0AF6-0D27-C4BE-E191AFB35EB2

terima kasih
salam
Tommy

----------


## iskandarpontada

Om Ajik,bagaimana ke Anggotaan saya sdh di Proses apa belom setelah saya kirim isian Formulir Anggota baru dan bukti transferan BCA ke Rek. Yudi Hanipurwokon sebesar Rp200 Rb tgl. 12/02/2010 ke address E-mail membership @koi-s.org, Title dari telor ke Burayak apa tuh maksud nya saya tunggu info dan konfirmasi nya ya,thanks

Salam Koi,
Iskandar
Hp: 081282052782
E-mail: [email protected]

----------


## isman

> Originally Posted by isman
> 
> om ajik aku sdh transfer pada hari rabu tgl 06 januari 2010,tapi belum ada konfirmasi ke sy,apa klu member yg lama tdk ada perubahan no.ID,mohon penjelasan
> 
> 
> Ini perubahan no ID om: 2009 0462 0211 ISMAN BUMULO


thanks atas konfirmasinya om ajik

----------


## iwan_makassar

om ajik, karena user tidak bisa dirubah maka sy memutuskan daftar keanggotaan dengan user existing. Trf keanggotan sudah dilakukan dan sudah e-mail ke '[email protected]' tgl 25-2-2010.
*
data2 s.b.b:
No transaksi : 288
Tgl       : 25-2-2010
Pukul    : 08.07 :32
Lokasi   : ATM BCA U.Pandang 2
Pengirim : Irwansyah Sukarana
Penerima : Yudi hanipurwoko
AC        : 4411254261
Nominal  : Rp. 210.000,-*
Mohon konfirmasinya

----------


## SMD

Om ajik, saya sudah kirim pendaftaran via email & transfer pembayaran untuk registrasi pendaftaran anggota koi's 

06/03/10  14:39:59
2964 - jatinangor town sq
no. urut : 827
transfer 
ke rek. :4411254261
nama   :yudi hanipurwoko
jumlah  :Rp  200,000.00

selanjutnya gmn ya om ajik???

----------


## pasek

Malam Om Ajik, saya konfirmasi perpanjangan member+majalah+ongkirBali

BUKTI TRANSAKSI TRANSFER DANA
Tanggal : 09/03/2010
Jam : 21:27:59
Nomor Referensi : D05C99AA-051F-26A6-2EF3-7B2D32F3A333
Tujuan Transfer : 4411254261
Nama Penerima : YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Jumlah : Rp. 210.000,00
Berita : prpanjangn member+
: majalah+ongkirBali
Jenis Transfer : TRANSFER SEKARANG
Nomor Urut : 053778
Status : TRANSAKSI BERHASIL

----------


## mario85

om ajik saya uda treansfer an CY marianingsih sori telat kelupaan trus..detailnya saya kurang tau karena saya pesen ma orang rumah buat tolong transferin hehe

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*PERPANJANGAN*
2009 0271 0156     Andri Santoso
2009 0021 0154     Djoko Budiman
2009 0024 0189    Djoko Darmawan
2009 0022 0187    Tommy Hardiansyah
2009 0541 0181    Sik Ronny Wongso
2009 0361 0158    I MADE PASEK SUDIATMIKA
2007 0361 0090    Hadi Irawan
2009 0021 0205    Ari Setiadi
2009 0021 0175    Budi Utomo
2008 0251 0176    DRG. Ahmad Syafik

*ANGGOTA BARU*
2010 0561 0377 Rubiansyah Sulaiman
2010 0021 0378 Felix Winarta
2010 0021 0379 Andre Wibowo
2010 0254 0380 Asep Kurniawan
2010 0021 0381 Budi Darmawan
2010 0061 0382 dr. Mustafa M. Amin
2010 0021 0383 Heriyanto
2010 0361 0384 Hendra
2010 0361 0385 William
2010 0271 0386 Elika Christiani
2010 0021 0387 Adi Warsito
2010 0021 0388 Anton Nugroho
2010 0541 0389 Didiek Setiawan Kusuma
2010 0021 0390 Guntur
2010 0021 0391 Bambang Setiohardjo
2010 0271 0392 Aswin Nugraha
2010 0021 0393 Ari Widodo
2010 0266 0394 Iskandar
2010 0751 0395 Suardi Gunawan
2010 0021 0396 Giri Harsono
2010 0021 0397 Lucky Djauhari
2010 0022 0398 Joedimas
2010 0021 0399 Sinar Pandin
2010 0031 0400 dr. Bagus Widjanarko
2010 0021 0401 Awalokitesywara Sugondo
2010 0361 0402 Rudi Chandra
2010 0021 0403 Jonathan Tunggalmuljo
2010 0021 0404 Fredy Santoso Lukman
2010 0251 0405 Eko Oktavianto
2010 0021 0406 T. Elva Theodora Njoman
2010 0541 0407 Leonard Hartono
2010 0411 0408 Irwansyah Sukarana
2010 0022 0409 Edward Matius Maukar
2010 0021 0410 Agus Adisuhanto
2010 0261 0411 Taufik Hidayat Anggadipoera

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om ajik saya uda treansfer an CY marianingsih sori telat kelupaan trus..detailnya saya kurang tau karena saya pesen ma orang rumah buat tolong transferin hehe


status ok, om. Nanti dikonfirmasi bagian membership. tks

----------


## ronyandry

Om Ajik,
Kemaren saya transfer untuk perpanjangan member koi's
Thanks

----------


## commander

Salam kenal om ajik
saya baru transfer dan email formulir pendaftaran keanggotaan baru a/n dwi prabowo sigit melalui E-banking bca ke nmr 4411254261 a/n yudi hanipurwoko sebesar Rp 200,000,- :   ref no:F610751F-ADCC-B6A7-20FF-174824365DE2 selanjutnya prosedure apalagi ya yg harus sy jalani untuk menjadi members koi ini tksh.

----------


## finefujikoi

hoolooww om ajik... saya mau konfirmasi aja pembayaran koi-s member....formulir juga sudah saya kirim via email ke koi-s

saya bayar melalui m banking..

bca an yudi hanipurwoko 
rp 210.000 
tgl 3/4/2010 pk 14:03:37 
ref 003140326615....
user id: finefujikoi 

makasih byk ya om... maaf merepotkan om....

----------


## sa3o

Om saya sudah kirim formulir via email dan sudah transfer ke Rek BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral A/C No. 441  1254261 A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko melalui rekening istri saya: Rek BRI a.n Indirani Wauran.

Langkah selanjutnya bagaimana om?

Thanks

----------


## irone78

Hi om Ajik, mau konfirmasi pembayaran member baru KOI'S..
Form pendaftaran dan bukti transfer sudah diemail ke [email protected]

Info transfer:
BCA a/n Yuliani Budianto
Rp. 200.000
tgl 29/04/2010 22:47:14
User id: irone78

Thanks

----------


## repak69

Halo Om

salam kenal...  :: 

saya reefa dan saya sudah kirim email membership ke [email protected] beserta attacment form nya.....

saya sdh trf 200.000 ke BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 441  1254261 A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko

dan setelah transfer saya konfirmasi ke no hp siapa pak.
 mau saya kirim bukti transfer mobile banking nya.
thank u

reefa rifani

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Buat yang sudah register, terimakasih sebelumnya...
Nanti semua akan dikonfirmasi bagian membership by mail atau phone...
Termasuk paymentnya... kalau dalam waktu 3x24 jam belum ada konfirmasi, pls info lewat forum ini ya. Tks

----------


## karyanto

Om Anjik,
Koq nama saya belum dimasukkan ke members baru ya.


Karyanto
Transfer 23 April 2010, ke 4411254261, Yudi Hanipurwoko, member koi, ref, 023134857506.

Form sudah diemail ke Pak Rohim.

Mohon dibantu mas..

Salam,

Karyanto

----------


## wen

> Om Anjik,
> Koq nama saya belum dimasukkan ke members baru ya.
> 
> 
> Karyanto
> Transfer 23 April 2010, ke 4411254261, Yudi Hanipurwoko, member koi, ref, 023134857506.
> 
> Form sudah diemail ke Pak Rohim.
> 
> ...


Mantap...

----------


## karyanto

mantap ya om wen,

bisa langsung ikut buka lapak, yang stoknya dikirim kemarin.....ha ha.....(asal mau ambil sendiri ya om), kalau suruh kirim pakai packing spt om wen,................., mohon maaf nyerah dech....he he.....

kayaknya lagi musim kuras kolam ya om, ada yang....

(1) overload kolamnya
(2) mau naik kelas koleksinya
(3) mau bongkar kolam
(4) ....ikut-ikutan buka lapak  (mungkin nanti saya masuk kategori ini om)....he he.....

----------


## nuroso

Dear Moderartor.....

Sekedar Informasi....
Saya sudah melakukan registrasi via fax dan sudah transfer tgl 8 Mei 2010.....
Thanks 4 attn....

salam
nuroso

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*PERPANJANGAN*
2009 0021 0179 Herdi Husin
2009 0022 0192 Boyke Martinus Sinaga
2009 0342 0248 Amir Hamzah 
2009 0265 0136 Candra Wijaya
2009 0021 0144 KOI PEMULA
2009 0021 0200 Binwardi Gonawan
2009 0021 0201 Hendra Effenlie
2009 0022 0213 Okkan Kartoyo
2009 0021 0235 Toto Prasetio
2009 0024 0152 Mario Bernardus Santoso
2008 0274 0123 Irsan, Ir.

*ANGGOTA BARU*
2010 0021 0412 Ricky Poernawan
2010 0021 0413 Erwin Tjandra
2010 0031 0414 Wendi Christiansen
2010 0725 0415 Muhammad Adam
2010 0022 0416 Agustinus Foe
2009 0251 0417 Ir. Didiek Wahono Adhi
2010 0021 0418 Dwi Prabowo
2010 0021 0419 Cramar Wanwen
2010 0021 0420 Finefujikoi
2010 0335 0421 H. A. Tajul Mafakhir al-Ishaqy
2010 0022 0422 Utep Saprudin
2010 0021 0423 Hendra Lubis
2010 0021 0424 Subur Juliani
2010 0061 0425 Daniel Fan
2010 0021 0426 Ryan Subrata
2010 0022 0427 N. Gultom 
2010 0451 0428 Singgih B. Prasetyo
2010 0021 0429 Wiryoadi D.S.
2010 0021 0430 Henry Winardi
2010 0021 0431 Yusman Zendrato
2010 0021 0432 DUTA KOI
2010 0021 0433 Edward Kusnadi
2010 0274 0434 Edy Susanto 
2010 0022 0435 CHRISTIAN 
2010 0021 0436 Karyanto
2010 0251 0437 Rony Radjalabis
2010 0021 0438 Dedi Sofyan
2010 0021 0439 Dr Agus Gusmara A.
2010 0021 0440 Nanang Handoko
2010 0021 0441 Musa Ichwanshah
2010 0021 0442 Irwan Lie
2010 0298 0443 Satrio Arry Wicaksono
*2010 0021 0444 Effendi Gazali, Ph.D., MPS ID*
2010 0021 0445 Akhmad Nurdin
2010 0021 0446 Rudi Sulistyo
2010 0285 0447 Jap Benny
2010 0021 0448 KID KOI
2010 0271 0449 Samurai KOI
2010 0021 0450 Budi Kristanto
2010 0021 0451 Reefa Rifani Herjan
2010 0294 0452 Akhmad Yuni Arif
2010 0024 0453 Lilik Nuroso
2010 0251 0454 Johanes Chan 
2010 0021 0455 Wibowo Santoso
2010 0283 0456 Erwin Aji Purnomo

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Anggota No. 444, setelah pensiun dari Republik Mimpi, bagaimana kalau didaulat menjadi presiden Republik Koi?

----------


## nuroso

Terima kasih Om Ajik.... registrasi saya sudah di follow up...

salam
Nuroso..

----------


## cah kendal

> *ANGGOTA BARU*
> 2010 0294 0452 Akhmad Yuni Arif


Akhirnya ... terima kasih om Ajik dan om Rochim




> Anggota No. 444, setelah pensiun dari Republik Mimpi, bagaimana kalau didaulat menjadi presiden Republik Koi?


Setuju ... bisa buka kelas komunikasi KOI

----------


## repak69

terima kasih kang ajik.....

2010 0021 0451 Reefa Rifani Herjan

----------


## Rawabacang

Dear Moderator,

Mau lapor, kemarin (13 Mei 2010) saya sudah transfer Rp. 200.000,- ke rek. KOIS a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko BCA 441-1012837 untuk membership KOI's dan formulir pendaftarannya juga sudah saya fax ke (021) 739 3629.

Konfirmasi pendaftaran (formulir dan bukti pembayaran) juga sudah saya kirim ke email [email protected], namun belum ada respon.

Mohon Informasinya.

Regards,
Firman (Nomor ID yang lama 190506190)

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Buat yang daftar member baru maupun perpanjangan, prosesnya akan dikonfirmasi bagian membership. Bila dalam waktu 3 hari kerja belum menerima konfirmasi, harap posting diforum ini biar bisa saya cari tahu dimana masalahnya

----------


## Rawabacang

Lapor Pak Moderator,

Perpanjangan keanggotaan saya sudah OK. Hari Jumat kemarin sudah diconfirm oleh Pak Rohim, dan dapat no ID baru 2009 0021 0190.

Tadi siang juga langsung terima Majalah Koi'snya. 

Salut untuk pengurus Koi's atas servicenya yang cepat dan mantap.

Salam,
Firman

----------


## Donny

Konfirmasi, saya sudah mendaftar jadi anggota baru di kontes asia kemarin dan no. ID sudah keluar: 2010 0021 0458.
Terimakasih buat Mas Rohim yg sudah membantu prosesnya.

Salam,

Donny KOIDAY

----------


## mikaelsebastian

om mod saya sudah transfer perpanjangan keangotaan melalui atm bca :

tgl: 21/05/10  pukul 14:51:56
7389-k BCA taman kencana 

no urut : 128.
 transfer ke rek: 441.125.426.1
berita : iuran kois mikaelsebastian

----------


## Pauran

Om Ajik ...

Melaporkan bahwa saya sdh transfer pembayaran perpanjangan keanggotaan koi-s sbb :
Transfer pada tanggal : 22 / 06  10
Via ATM BCA ke account a/n. Yudi Hanipurwoko 
No rekening : 4411254261
Sejumlah     : Rp  200. 000,-

Mohon diupdate, tks.

----------


## Pauran

Om Ajik ....

Untuk mail :[email protected] kok tidak ada moderatornya ya ? Email saya sdh seminggu tidak ada balasan ?

----------


## William Pantoni

> Om Ajik ....
> 
> Untuk mail :[email protected] kok tidak ada moderatornya ya ? Email saya sdh seminggu tidak ada balasan ?


Om Pauren...bentar yah...nanti dicheck.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Ajik ....
> 
> Untuk mail :[email protected] kok tidak ada moderatornya ya ? Email saya sdh seminggu tidak ada balasan ?


 Yang ini dah clear ya om.... maaf, e-mail terskip....
btw, kalau ada yang perlu formulir berlangganan bisa on line disini ya..
http://www.koismagazine.com/indexx.p...anggananonline
Tks

----------


## andiaji

> Buat yang daftar member baru maupun perpanjangan, prosesnya akan dikonfirmasi bagian membership. Bila dalam waktu 3 hari kerja belum menerima konfirmasi, harap posting diforum ini biar bisa saya cari tahu dimana masalahnya


Dear Om Ajik,
Hari ini, begitu saya daftar, beberapa jam kemudian sudah ada konfirmasi.
Terimakasih atas respon cepat nya, terimakasih untuk admin membership.
Salam kenal ID: 2010 0265 0493

Salam,
andiaji - indihiang tasik

----------


## Koismagazine

> Dear Om Ajik,
> Hari ini, begitu saya daftar, beberapa jam kemudian sudah ada konfirmasi.
> Terimakasih atas respon cepat nya, terimakasih untuk admin membership.
> Salam kenal ID: 2010 0265 0493
> 
> Salam,
> andiaji - indihiang tasik


Selamat bergabung om...
 :Welcome:

----------


## Koismagazine

PERPANJANGAN
2009 0021 0190	Firman Yudiansyah
2009 0021 0245	Benny Priady
2009 0021 0208	Liauw Sin Bun
2007 0285 0071	David Kuantoro Bastian
2009 0411 0247	Sonny Tanzil
2009 0021 0234	Biam Tunjung
2009 0354 0226	Iin Solihin
2009 0361 0297	Adrianto E.N.
2009 0354 0227	Rahmad Dienta
2009 0021 0233	Bayu Kanigoro
2009 0021 0240	Dessy Arishandy
2009 0021 0238	Bayu Hariatmono
2008 0021 0121	Hasan Effendy
2009 0024 0220	Benny Yusanto Santosa
2009 0021 0215	Mikael Sebastian
2007 0021 0088	Asik Dermawan
2009 0285 0277	Eko Kurniawan
2009 0251 0271	Dede Wiharto
2009 0031 0279	Hawai Wijaya
2009 0021 0280	Martinus Pauran
2009 0021 0129	Edwin Hartoyo Tanuwidjaja
2009 0021 0131	Daniel Susanto
2009 0021 0163	Fauzy Mahri
2009 0021 0216	Indra Mulia Wilis
2009 0285 0221	Victor Anddy
2009 0021 0231	Jemmy
2009 0021 0246	SURYO WIJOYO
2009 0341 0349	M. Fahrur Rozi

ANGGOTA BARU
2010 0021 0457	Henry Artama Wijaya
2010 0021 0458	Donny Suryo Widodo
2010 0342 0459	Hendy FS
2010 0411 0460	David
2010 0021 0461	Apin Kurniawan
2010 0254 0462	Farchi Fathoni
2010 0021 0463	Zamrullah
2010 0031 0464	Achmad Yudi
2010 0031 0465	Kevin Handoko
2010 0021 0466	Troy D. Soputro
2010 0022 0467	Bambang Rianto
2010 0021 0468	Benny Kurniadi
2010 0411 0469	KOKE KOI
2010 0021 0470	Lukman Hendro Laksmono
2010 0022 0471	Rudi Poerwo
2010 0274 0472	Robert Aurich Sandy
2010 0031 0473	Danang Sanyoto
2010 0021 0474	Tjendra Jaya
2010 0021 0475	Gegen S. Aritonang
2010 0021 0476	Ridwan Agusmulyono
2010 0061 0477	Susantono Tanadi
2010 0362 0478	Budi Sanjaya Putra
2010 0362 0479	Agus Harta Gunawan
2010 0421 0480	FAKOI
2010 0021 0481	charles phoea
2010 0411 0482	drs. Abdul Karim
2010 0021 0483	Ibnu Gunawan
2010 0271 0484	Dony Darmawanto
2010 0021 0485	Zhou Jianping
2010 0021 0486	Chandra Bahari
2010 0024 0487	Isman Tjahyono
2010 0251 0488	Herryandi. S
2010 0021 0489	Onggo
2010 0021 0490	Bina Teruna
2010 0022 0491	T. J. Oetomo
2010 0021 0492	Trianto Irawan
2010 0265 0493	Andi Supandi

----------


## paulwi

Om Ajik, saya mewakili Bang Gom Sirait sudah tranfer Rp. 200.000 utk langganan & keanggotaan KOI-s ke Rek.BCA Cabang Wolter Mongonsidi              
A/C No.  524.031.7399 PT Human Capital Asia.
Kayaknya bang Gom udah kirim formulirnya, mohon di cek.
Majalah & kartu anggota mohon di kirim ke alamatnya bang  Gom
Thank you Om Ajik

----------


## Koismagazine

> Om Ajik, saya mewakili Bang Gom Sirait sudah tranfer Rp. 200.000 utk langganan & keanggotaan KOI-s ke Rek.BCA Cabang Wolter Mongonsidi              
> A/C No.  524.031.7399 PT Human Capital Asia.
> Kayaknya bang Gom udah kirim formulirnya, mohon di cek.
> Majalah & kartu anggota mohon di kirim ke alamatnya bang  Gom
> Thank you Om Ajik


Pak Paulwi, apakah transfer menggunakan nama org lain? Tolong konfirmasinya ke forum ini atau via email, nama pemilik rekening tersebut. Untk formulir Pak Gom sudah Ok. Terima kasih.

----------


## paulwi

Pake Rek. RI 2 om.....  a/n Tri Cahyo Wardani
m-Transfer
BERHASIL
04/08 19:32:20
ke 5240317399
HUMAN CAPITAL AS
Rp.200,000.00
langganan koid
Ref 004193219642

----------


## Koismagazine

> Pake Rek. RI 2 om.....  a/n Tri Cahyo Wardani
> m-Transfer
> BERHASIL
> 04/08 19:32:20
> ke 5240317399
> HUMAN CAPITAL AS
> Rp.200,000.00
> langganan koid
> Ref 004193219642



Ok Pak Paulwi, iuran sudah diterima. Dan sudah kami proses member baru a/n Gom Sirait.
Member card akan dikirim beserta majalah di edisi 13.
Terima kasih.

----------


## TugubotO

> Ok Pak Paulwi, iuran sudah diterima. Dan sudah kami proses member baru a/n Gom Sirait.
> Member card akan dikirim beserta majalah di edisi 13.
> Terima kasih.


Hihihihi... 

Thanks Paul...

----------


## subhan_haris

Transfer Tanggal 27 Agustus 2010 Jam : 14;21;44

2405-BCA PALU 2 sebesar Rp. 210.000,- No. urut 459

an. subhan haris, mohon konfirmasinya, majalah koi-s mulai edisi 13 aja. trims

----------


## hery

Pak Ajik,saya sudah transfer Rp.200.000 untuk perpanjangan No. 2008 0333 0097. Terima kasih

----------


## Koismagazine

> Transfer Tanggal 27 Agustus 2010 Jam : 14;21;44
> 
> 2405-BCA PALU 2 sebesar Rp. 210.000,- No. urut 459
> 
> an. subhan haris, mohon konfirmasinya, majalah koi-s mulai edisi 13 aja. trims


Sudah kami proses membernya Pak. Member card akan dikirim beserta di edisi 13. 
Terima kasih.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Pak Ajik,saya sudah transfer Rp.200.000 untuk perpanjangan No. 2008 0333 0097. Terima kasih


Iuran sudah kami terima. Majalah akan di kirim dari edisi 13-18.
Terima kasih.

----------


## aie

pak ajik sy mw tnya ..sy lupa utk trnsfer perpanjangan , pdhal sprtinya wktunya sdh lewat .
apa sy msh bisa perpanjangan lg?lngsung transfer aja atw hrs kirim data2 lg ?
oiya,kalo baru transfer perpanjangan skrg lngsung dpt kiriman majalah edisi 13 ga?makasi .

----------


## aie

> pak ajik sy mw tnya ..sy lupa utk trnsfer perpanjangan , pdhal sprtinya wktunya sdh lewat .
> apa sy msh bisa perpanjangan lg?lngsung transfer aja atw hrs kirim data2 lg ?
> oiya,kalo baru transfer perpanjangan skrg lngsung dpt kiriman majalah edisi 13 ga?makasi .


ga ada tanggepan ..

----------


## William Pantoni

Langsung kirim aja...ga usah kirim data lg....mungkin diberita nya ditulis "perpanjangan kois ID no......
Sepertinya tetap dapat majalah edisi 13.

----------


## aie

> Langsung kirim aja...ga usah kirim data lg....mungkin diberita nya ditulis "perpanjangan kois ID no......
> Sepertinya tetap dapat majalah edisi 13.


makasi pak wil uda direspon...

----------


## subhan_haris

Kartu Keanggotaan KOI-S dan majalah sdh sampai dengan selamat. trims :Target:

----------


## baruna02

alhamdulillah majalah dah terima kemaren cuma ID card belum terima.
di tunggu ya om
trims

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Cara registrasi untuk mendapatkan ID Koi-s gimana yah ? bisa secara online gak ? boleh di share dong link nya kalo ada..tararengkyuuu

----------


## William Pantoni

> Cara registrasi untuk mendapatkan ID Koi-s gimana yah ? bisa secara online gak ? boleh di share dong link nya kalo ada..tararengkyuuu


Om...coba klik disini : http://www.koismagazine.com/indexx.p...anggananonline

----------


## Koismagazine

PERPANJANGAN

2009 0251 0126	Oktrado FH
2008 0021 0100	Triyuga Satyawan
2009 0021 0224	Julius Jaya BS Sesunan
2009 0021 0262	Arinda Suwardi
2009 0021 0274	Jani Lauw ( KOI Castle )
2009 0021 0122	Fikri Zulfikar
2009 0024 0137	Helmy Iskandar
2009 0031 0284	Anton Sukoco
2009 0721 0286	BUDI TEDJAKESUMA
2009 0021 0292	Bambang Hadiyanto
2009 0761 0293	Adiyanto
2009 0265 0304	dr. H. Iwan
2009 0031 0313	David Miksidahi Hidayat
2009 0021 0320	Arief Prakasa
2009 0355 0322	Hariadi 
2009 0031 0332	Victor Hariadi
2009 0331 0335	Yohanes Kurniawan
2009 0021 0346	Anwar
2010 0021 0361	Yongky Tanudjaja

ANGGOTA BARU

2010 0061 0494	Wahyu Hidayat
2010 0022 0495	Dede Hermawan
2010 0265 0496	Gom Sirait
2010 0351 0497	Setyo Eko Samekto
2010 0021 0498	Wisnu Wisnawa
2010 0031 0499	Erwin Syahputra
2010 0274 0500	Mr. Tendi Irawan Sudiarto R
2010 0451 0501	SUBHAN HARIS
2010 0021 0502	Dony Lesmana
2010 0061 0503	Darwin Tandjo
2010 0021 0504	Dimas Pradipto
2010 0024 0505	Sony Kurniawan
2010 0021 0506	Juan Setiadi
2010 0022 0507	Uung Tanuwidjaja
2010 0021 0508	Sugiyanto
2010 0265 0509	Opik Hidayatuloh
2010 0021 0510	Ridwan Setiambogo
2010 0021 0511	Hendrik Tobing
2010 0031 0512	Haryo Pratiknyo
2010 0411 0513	Edy Yonathan
2010 0031 0514	Henry Wirawan

----------


## BeauKoi

PERMISI mau tanya apa perpanjangan anggota kois saya sudah diproses?
sudah transfer tgl 11-10-10 untuk beaukoi...

----------


## budjayz

pendaftaran anggota saya atas nama
budi wicaksono hadi (budjayz)
jg sudah diproses blom ya?
form pendaftaran dan pembayaran sudah diterima ba lidya
thanks..

----------


## Koismagazine

> PERMISI mau tanya apa perpanjangan anggota kois saya sudah diproses?
> sudah transfer tgl 11-10-10 untuk beaukoi...


Dear Pak Kevin,

Beaukoi sudah di proses Pak, sampai dengan edisi 19.
Terima kasih

----------


## Koismagazine

> pendaftaran anggota saya atas nama
> budi wicaksono hadi (budjayz)
> jg sudah diproses blom ya?
> form pendaftaran dan pembayaran sudah diterima ba lidya
> thanks..


Dear Pak Budi,

Sudah di proses Pak, sepertinya sudah di konfirm via telp.
Member ID 2010 0021 0515, dan membercard akan dikirim beserta majalah edisi 14.
Terima kasih.

----------


## budjayz

> Dear Pak Budi,
> 
> Sudah di proses Pak, sepertinya sudah di konfirm via telp.
> Member ID 2010 0021 0515, dan membercard akan dikirim beserta majalah edisi 14.
> Terima kasih.


thank u om/bu..
kalo konfirmasi via telp blom deh kayanya
tp kalo sudah thank u ya..

----------


## BeauKoi

> Dear Pak Kevin,
> 
> Beaukoi sudah di proses Pak, sampai dengan edisi 19.
> Terima kasih


TY... Jadi bulan november-december aku dapat kiriman majalah ya?

----------


## Koismagazine

> TY... Jadi bulan november-december aku dapat kiriman majalah ya?


Benar Pak, edisi 14 ( Nov-Des 2010 ) akan mulai dikirim majalah.
Terima kasih.

----------


## fachm13

lapor,,,sy sudah konfirmasi perpanjangan via email..tengkyu,,,

----------


## Benny Gunawan

om budi...maaf ne mo lapor sudah transfer untuk keanggotaan..dah sudah email jg om..thx ya omm

----------


## agent23

Buktri transfer perpanjangan keanggotaan KOI's

TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES

TANGGAL : 07/01/2011
JAM : 	23:34:59
NOMOR REFERENSI : 85EF5597-D88E-203A-697F-14546B56FE83
TUJUAN TRANSFER : 4411254261
NAMA : YUDI HANIPURWOKO
JUMLAH : Rp. 	200.000,00
BERITA : Perpanjangan KOI`s ID: 2009.0021.0173
JENIS TRANSFER : TRANSFER SEKARANG
NOMOR URUT: 218926

CATAT NOMOR REFERENSI
SEBAGAI BUKTI TRANSAKSI ANDA

----------


## Koismagazine

*Anggota baru dan Perpanjangan Anggota*

Anggota Baru

        2010   0021 0515    Budi Wicaksono   Hadi       2010 0021   0516    Lio Kurniawan       2010 0031   0517    Kenkoiku       2010 0061   0518    Lin Yong Tek       2010 0355   0519    Yusak Samantha       2010 0021   0520    Wisata Koi       2010 0604   0521    Patrick Cheah       2010 0031   0522    Heri Setiabudi       2010 0021   0523    Urip Trimuryono       2010 0022   0524    Hasanudin Firmansyah       2010 0031   0525    Soegiono       2010 0021   0526    Sandria       2010 0751   0527    Supriadi Soeroso       2010 0021   0528    Yongko Jayalie       2010 0021   0529    Himawan       2010 0283   0530    Beny Sukendro            2010   0021 0531 
   Miscellia   Dotulong       2010 0021   0532 
   Indra Christanto            2010   0061 0534 
   Lie Jimmy       2010 0021   0535    Erwin Prabawa Surya       2010 0271   0536    Daniel Nugroho       2010 0021   0537    Hendy Kowanda       2010 0548   0538    Iwan Kurniawan            2010   0021 0539    Sunardiyanto   Hadi       2010 0021   0540    Mr. Halim Sutjipto   Liem       2010 0363   0541    I. B. P. Surya Putra            2011   0024 0542    Edy Sudarmaji       2011 0024   0543    Yanuar Hadi Pranata            2011   0021 0544    Muhammad Taufik       2011 0262   0545    Bagusnawan       2011 0021   0546    Haryono       2011 0021   0547    Budiono Gunawan       2011 0022   0548    Benny Gunawan       2011 0021   0549    Mr. Marvin Timothy   Chang       2011 0291   0550    Hermawan (Kudus)       2011 0021   0551    Hanny Yong       2011 0021   0552    Mikael Chandra       2011 0021   0553    Johanes S. Jonaso   
Perpanjangan Anggota

        2009   0031 0310   Budi Hartono (Kevin)       2009 0271 0309   Gozali Mh       2008 0021 0113   Alvin Harirahardjo       2009 0031 0185   Reza Teguh Rianto       2009 0021 0303   Rudi Tantoso       2009 0411 0319   Yoedi Rinaldi       2009 0021 0323   Iwan Soedarto       2009 0022 0251   Setia Budi Teja       2009 0021 0193   Wiwie Santoso       2009 0021 0180   Dedi Gouw        2009 0021 0155   Dendi Rustandi       2008 0262 0119   Mohammad Rahmat       2010 0561 0377   Rubiansyah Sulaiman       2010 0021 0371   Andreas Sagita       2009 0021 0348   Freddyanto Tirtadjaya       2009 0021 0298   Harry Luhur       2009 0021 0267   Limjohan       2009 0031 0199   Hartono (mrbunta)       2007 0251 0074    Acep Hidayat       2009 0021 0200   Binwardi Gonawan       2009 0021 0201   Hendra Effenlie       2009 0021 0175   Budi Utomo       2007 0021 0075   Mulyadi Haryanto       2009 0031 0329   Mulyadi Haryanto       2009 0021 0331   M. Inggrawati Komala       2009 0021 0165   Andi Djojo Budiman       2009 0021 0140   T Teddy Mulianto       2006 0021 0031   Reinaldo Vidella  ( Dodo )       2007 0022 0070   Cahyo Hartono       2007 0031 0073   Stevanus Ferry Irawan       2007 0361 0090   Hadi Irawan       2008 0021 0101   Resi Hanggono       2009 0024 0152   Mario Bernardus Santoso       2009 0022 0169   Nico Lukman       2009 0021 0173   Andrew Sutjipta       2009 0021 0182   Glenardo Yopie       2009 0274 0194   Ronnie       2009 0462 0211   ISMAN BUMULO       2009 0542 0312   Sjuriansjah       2010 0021 0363   Harmada Hutajulu       2010 0778 0364   Sudarjo       2010 0021 0373   Andreas       2010 0294 0375   Hasan Fahmi       2010 0021 0399   Ignatius Sinar Pandin       2010 0021 0403   Jonathan Tunggalmuljo       2010 0251 0405   Eko Oktavianto       2010 0021 0410   Agus Adisuhanto       2010 0335 0421   H. A. Tajul Mafakhir al-Ishaqy       2010 0021 0441   Musa Ichwanshah

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

om, boleh kasih saran...untuk mengingatkan perpanjangan akan lebih baik kalo dibuat sistem pemberitahuan otomatis via email dan sms dgn sms gateway, jadi di sistem admin database kois disiapkan sebuah menu utk posting tgl registrasi berlangganan, dan periode jangka waktu langganan, sehingga semuanya bisa berjalan sistematis dan by system..saya yakin orang IT kois handal dan mampu membuat systemnya..sukses dan maju terus koi-s

----------


## isman

aku sdh transfer perpanjangan anggota,dan majalah sdh di terima .....tapi kok kartu anggota baru nggak ada apa memang gitu ya ???????

----------


## budidjo

> om, boleh kasih saran...untuk mengingatkan perpanjangan akan lebih baik kalo dibuat sistem pemberitahuan otomatis via email dan sms dgn sms gateway, jadi di sistem admin database kois disiapkan sebuah menu utk posting tgl registrasi berlangganan, dan periode jangka waktu langganan, sehingga semuanya bisa berjalan sistematis dan by system..saya yakin orang IT kois handal dan mampu membuat systemnya..sukses dan maju terus koi-s


setuju sekali oom, lupa terus kapan expiry date nya...

----------


## Koismagazine

> aku sdh transfer perpanjangan anggota,dan majalah sdh di terima .....tapi kok kartu anggota baru nggak ada apa memang gitu ya ???????


Dear Pak Isman,

Untuk kartu akan diganti setiap 2tahun sekali Pak...Masa kartu bapak yang pertama masih berlaku sampai desember 2011.
Terima kasih.

----------


## e-koi

Sudah transfer 630rb untuk perpanjangan keanggotaan untuk 1 tahun dan majalah 6 edisi, atas nama saya, e-koi, mas daeng (fahruddin Ardin) dan kitaro (marthen Akai). Mohon konfirmasinya

----------


## e-koi

> Sudah transfer 630rb untuk perpanjangan keanggotaan untuk 1 tahun dan majalah 6 edisi, atas nama saya, e-koi, mas daeng (fahruddin Ardin) dan kitaro (marthen Akai). Mohon konfirmasinya


 PING!!!!    hehehe

----------


## Koismagazine

> PING!!!!    hehehe


Dear Om,

Perpanjangan sudah di proses atas 3 nama yaitu: e-koi, mas_daeng, dan marthen akai. Sesuai informasi daro Om mas
_daeng pengiriman free KOI-S Magz dimulai dari edisi 15-20.

Terima kasih.

----------


## wen

Sdh transf hr ini untuk perpanjangan keanggotaan, tq

----------


## Koismagazine

> Sdh transf hr ini untuk perpanjangan keanggotaan, tq


Pagi Om,

Perpanjangan sudah di proses sampai dengan edisi 21 (Maret 2011).

Terima kasih.

----------


## budidjo

Pak moderator, baru transfer 270 ribu utk perpanjangan dan uang lelang ochiba ( sdh lama dan baru ingat ) terima kasih

----------


## Koismagazine

> Pak moderator, baru transfer 270 ribu utk perpanjangan dan uang lelang ochiba ( sdh lama dan baru ingat ) terima kasih


 Dear Om,

Om di No ID berapa...? Dan waktu transfer ke no rek berapa, masih ada Om...?

Terima kasih.

----------


## budidjo

> Dear Om,
> 
> Om di No ID berapa...? Dan waktu transfer ke no rek berapa, masih ada Om...?
> 
> Terima kasih.


ID 2009 0021 0154 trf baru hari ini lewat commonwealth  thanks

----------


## hilariusssss

Mau konfirmasi.. Sudah transfer 200rb untuk perpanjangan anggota kois.. Tolong di cek  :: 
A/n lucky djauhari.
Thx

----------


## Koismagazine

> ID 2009 0021 0154 trf baru hari ini lewat commonwealth  thanks


 Dear Om,

Transfer berhasil, perpanjangan sudah diproses, majalah akan di kirim dari edisi 16-21.

Terima kasih.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Mau konfirmasi.. Sudah transfer 200rb untuk perpanjangan anggota kois.. Tolong di cek 
> A/n lucky djauhari.
> Thx


Dear Om hilariusssss,

Transfer berhasil, perpanjangan sudah diproses, majalah akan di kirim dari edisi 16-21.

Terima kasih.

----------


## Y4m1n

Majalah Maret kapan terbit yah?

----------


## Koismagazine

Kepada Yth,

Member KOI's dan Calon Member KOI's,


Mohon jangan lupa konfirmasi bila transfer perpanjangan maupun mendaftar member baru. Hal ini akan mempercepat proses tsb.
Konfirmasi bisa melalui telp 021-7279 2849, fax 021-739 3629
                              email [email protected] or [email protected]

Terima kasih ats perhatian dan kerjasamanya.

BRegards,
Layla

----------


## Gooosy

Mau mengkonfirmasi, tadi sore saya trasnfer 200 ribu untuk perpanjangan langganan majalah 6 edisi, untuk member atas nama Agustinus Foe. Transfer dari rek BCA a/n Agustinus Kurniawan.

----------


## Gooosy

> Mau mengkonfirmasi, tadi sore saya trasnfer 200 ribu untuk perpanjangan langganan majalah 6 edisi, untuk member atas nama Agustinus Foe. Transfer dari rek BCA a/n Agustinus Kurniawan.


Untuk memudahkan, ini KOI's id saya: 2010 0022 0416 Agustinus Foe.

Trims.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Untuk memudahkan, ini KOI's id saya: 2010 0022 0416 Agustinus Foe.
> 
> Trims.


Dear Om Gooosy,


Sudah di proses Om perpanjangan nya. Terima kasih informasinya.

----------


## Pauran

Dear Administrator Koismagazine ...

Informasi saja bahwa saya hari ini telah melakukan perpanjangan keanggotaan dan telah transfer dana sebesar Rp 200. 000,- ke rekening Yudi Hanipurwoko, agar di cek, tks.

Salam,
Martinus Pauran.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Dear Administrator Koismagazine ...
> 
> Informasi saja bahwa saya hari ini telah melakukan perpanjangan keanggotaan dan telah transfer dana sebesar Rp 200. 000,- ke rekening Yudi Hanipurwoko, agar di cek, tks.
> 
> Salam,
> Martinus Pauran.



Dear Om,

Iuran sudah diterima. Sudah diproses perpanjangan Om, berakhir di edisi 23.
Terima kasih.

----------


## panjikey

Dear Admin Koi-s,

Saya sudah isi formulir pendaftaran anggota baru dan sudah kirim ke [email protected].
Saya juga sudah transfer 200.000 ke BCA A/C 441-1254261 a/n YUDI HANIPURWOKO

bukti transfer.

Tanggal  :  20/05/2011 
Jam  :  10:39:15 
Jenis Transaksi  :  TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA 
Rekening Tujuan  :  4411254261 
Nominal  :  Rp.200.000,00 
Berita  :  PENDAFTARAN MEMBER KOI-S 
Jenis Transfer  :  SEKARANG 
No. Referensi  :  71F2FF3F-FA4B-41E4-856C-A2A9E5940F8A 
Status  :  BERHASIL

Mohon segera diproses ID koi-s saya.

Regards,
Panji

----------


## Koismagazine

> Dear Admin Koi-s,
> 
> Saya sudah isi formulir pendaftaran anggota baru dan sudah kirim ke [email protected].
> Saya juga sudah transfer 200.000 ke BCA A/C 441-1254261 a/n YUDI HANIPURWOKO
> 
> bukti transfer.
> 
> Tanggal  :  20/05/2011 
> Jam  :  10:39:15 
> ...


Dear Om,

Member sudah diproses, mohon maaf baru merespon dikarenakan ada gangguan internet beberapa hari kemarin.
KOI's ID bapak adalah 2011 0021 0617.

Terima kasih. Selamat bergabung.

BRegards,
Layla

----------


## Andika12

mlm om.,
Mf sblm'y sya mw tnya tuk dptkn no id member koi-s gmn cra'y.,?
Karena disini sya msh member baru.,

----------


## Koismagazine

> mlm om.,
> Mf sblm'y sya mw tnya tuk dptkn no id member koi-s gmn cra'y.,?
> Karena disini sya msh member baru.,


Dear Om Andika,

Untuk mendapatkan id member, bapak berlangganan majalah terlebih dahulu. Formulir bisa di dapat pada KOI-S Magazine atau bapak bisa menghubungi:

telp 021-7279 2849
email: [email protected]

Demikian informasinya. Terima kasih


-Layla-

----------


## son777

sdh trans perpanjangan member id no 2009 0411 0247 trims

----------


## Koismagazine

> sdh trans perpanjangan member id no 2009 0411 0247 trims


Baik Om,

sudah diproses perpanjangan untuk 1 tahun ke depan sampai edisi 23.

Trims,

----------


## ad666

dah lama ga online dan update, bisa check keanggotaan saya pak/bu admin? no anggota 195 . . jikalau expired lama apa secara otomatis hilang keanggotaan?

----------


## Koismagazine

> dah lama ga online dan update, bisa check keanggotaan saya pak/bu admin? no anggota 195 . . jikalau expired lama apa secara otomatis hilang keanggotaan?


Dear Om,

Sudah berkahir di Januari 2011. Keanggotaan tidak hilang Om, hanya bila ingin melakukan jual-beli-lelang harus dalam keadaan aktif, jadi harus diperpanjang dulu.

Bila ingin melakukan perpanjangan, 200rb utk 1tahun, 390rb utk 2tahun, transfer ke:

Rek BCA 4411 2542 61
a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko

Trims,
Layla

----------


## allicante

Lapor yth bu ADmin, sudah transfer a/n Okkan Kartoyo / Allicante u perpanjangan member:

TANGGAL 
 :  10/07/2011 JAM 
 :  10:27:51 NOMOR REFERENSI 
 :  EE3A56A8-915F-C137-1ED3-AF39A0419BE7 TUJUAN TRANSFER 
 :  4411254261 NAMA 
 :  YUDI HANIPURWOKO JUMLAH 
 :  Rp. 200.000,00 BERITA 
 :  d.okkan /allicante 

 :  perpjgn member     JENIS TRANSFER 
 :  TRANSFER SEKARANG

----------


## Koismagazine

> Lapor yth bu ADmin, sudah transfer a/n Okkan Kartoyo / Allicante u perpanjangan member:
> 
> TANGGAL 
>  :  10/07/2011 JAM 
>  :  10:27:51 NOMOR REFERENSI 
>  :  EE3A56A8-915F-C137-1ED3-AF39A0419BE7 TUJUAN TRANSFER 
>  :  4411254261 NAMA 
>  :  YUDI HANIPURWOKO JUMLAH 
>  :  Rp. 200.000,00 BERITA 
> ...


Dear Om,

Member sudah di perpanjang untuk 1thn ke depan. Terima kasih informasinya.
KOI-S Magazine edisi 18 dikirim hari ini.

Trims,

----------


## ad666

> Dear Om,
> 
> Sudah berkahir di Januari 2011. Keanggotaan tidak hilang Om, hanya bila ingin melakukan jual-beli-lelang harus dalam keadaan aktif, jadi harus diperpanjang dulu.
> 
> Bila ingin melakukan perpanjangan, 200rb utk 1tahun, 390rb utk 2tahun, transfer ke:
> 
> Rek BCA 4411 2542 61
> a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko
> 
> ...


btw, ini perpanjangan anggota masih dapet majalah kan?

----------


## Koismagazine

> btw, ini perpanjangan anggota masih dapet majalah kan?


Benar Om, kalau sudah expired/masa berlaku habis,  majalah tidak dikirim. Tetapi  bila sudah diperpanjang, majalah akan dikirimkan lagi.

Trims

----------


## achmad

Admin, 
Sudah berakhirkah keanggotaan saya ? (liat dimana ?)
Mohon bantuannya transfer ke mana dan jumlahnya untuk perpanjangan anggota

thanks

----------


## Koismagazine

> Admin, 
> Sudah berakhirkah keanggotaan saya ? (liat dimana ?)
> Mohon bantuannya transfer ke mana dan jumlahnya untuk perpanjangan anggota
> 
> thanks


Dear Om, 

Keanggotaan masih aktif sampai bulan juli 2011 ini om.
Di majalah edisi 18 ini dikirim surat untuk perpanjangan dan No Rek untuk perpanjang.
Ditunggu kedatangan majalahnya ya om, senin kemarin sdh dikirim.

Trims,
Layla

----------


## Koismagazine

* Konfirmasi Anggota Baru & Perpanjangan Anggota                * 

 *Konfirmasi Anggota Baru
Per Pebruari s/d Juli 2011*

Dear Member, 

Selamat bergabung dan terimakasih untuk partisipasinya. Berikut saya  sampaikan KOI's ID untuk anggota baru.  Kalau ada  masalah silakan mail ke [email protected]


PERPANJANGAN ANGGOTA 

 2007 0021 0088      Asik Dermawan
 2008 0021 0099      Eddy Nitto
 2009 0021 0144      koipemula
 2009 0021 0154      Djoko Budiman
 2009 0271 0156      Andri Santoso
 2009 0451 0161      Eko Yulianto
 2009 0354 0188      Doni Hartono
 2009 0021 0230      Andry Kang
 2009 0021 0233      Bayu Kanigoro
 2009 0021 0235      Toto Prasetio
 2009 0285 0277      Eko Kurniawan
 2009 0021 0278      Hoo Leonardo Hendryanto
 2009 0021 0280      Martinus Pauran
 2009 0021 0283      Michael Yonathan 
 2009 0341 0327      Jusri Kohar
 2009 0451 0333      Marthen Kitaro Akai
 2009 0451 0334      Fahrudin Ardin
 2010 0285 0368      Iman Hartanto
 2010 0271 0392      Aswin Nugraha
 2010 0751 0395      Suardi Gunawan
 2010 0021 0397      Lucky Djauhari
 2010 0022 0398      Joedimas
 2010 0361 0402      Rudi Chandra
 2010 0411 0408      Irwansyah Sukarana
 2010 0261 0411      Taufik Hidayat Anggadipoera
 2010 0022 0416      Agustinus Foe
 2010 0251 0417      Ir. Didiek Wahono Adhi
 2010 0021 0418      Dwi Prabowo
 2010 0021 0419      Cramar Wanwen
 2010 0022 0422      Utep Saprudin (KURNIA KOI)
 2010 0021 0424      Subur Juliani
 2010 0021 0432      DUTA KOI
 2010 0021 0438      Dedi Sofyan
 2010 0021 0439      Dr Agus Gusmara A.
 2010 0021 0440      Nanang Handoko
 2010 0021 0445      Akhmad Nurdin
 2010 0021 0455      Wibowo Santoso
 2010 0021 0457      Henry Artama Wijaya
 2010 0021 0458      Donny Suryo Widodo
 2010 0411 0460      David
 2010 0021 0461      Apin Kurniawan
 2010 0021 0468      Benny Kurniadi
 2010 0411 0469      KOKE KOI
 2010 0021 0476      Ridwan Agusmulyono
 2010 0362 0478      Budi Sanjaya Putra
2010 0362 0479      Agus Harta Gunawan
 2010 0061 0503 Darwin Tandjo
2010 0021 0508 Sugiyanto
2010 0021 0486 Chandra Bahari
2010 0024 0487 Isman Tjahyono
2010 0021 0483 Ibnu Gunawan
2010 0061 0477 Susantono Tanadi
2010 0021 0471 Rudi Poerwo
2010 0031 0464 Achmad Yudi
2010 0254 0462 Farchi Fathoni
2010 0021 0431 Yusman Zendrato
2010 0022 0422 Utep Saprudin (KURNIA KOI)
2010 0021 0343 Mr. Ignatius Andy
2010 0274 0305 Trisno Setyawan
2009 0411 0247 Sonny Tanzil
2009 0021 0238 Bayu Hariatmono
2009 0411 0130  Ahmad SE.
2007 0562 0092  Rony Andry
2009 0021 0215  Mikael Sebastian
2009 0021 0216  Indra Mulia Wilis
2009 0021 0208  Liauw Sin Bun
2010 0021 0444  Effendi Gazali, Ph.D., MPS ID

 
ANGGOTA BARU

2011 0021   0554         Mr. Franciscus Maria Nugroho Prasetya
2011 0021   0555         Mediarto
2011 0031   0556         Rakhmat Irfan
2011 0031   0557         Tony
2011 0021   0558         Paulus Tirtajaya Budiawan
2011 0021   0559         Mr. Wilson Subandi
2011 0411   0560         Wiharja
2011 0021   0561         Antriady Panjaitan
2011 0778   0562         Jemmy Ribo
2011 0021   0563         Slamet Kurniawan
2011 0551   0564         Wengki Lienardi
2011 0021   0565         Dita Wiratna
2011 0021   0566         Tanto
2011 0021   0567         Hendry Tia
2011 0021   0568         Teddy Pranatyo
2011 0021   0569         Adi Priyadi
2011 0021   0570         Heri Hartono
2011 0021   0571         Andri Sentosa
2011 0361   0572         Mr. Parinatra Candrarka Nugraha
2011 0778   0573         Mrs. Melissa
2011 0021   0574         Martin Yulianto
2011 0266   0575         H. Icwan Hamid
2011 0021   0576         David Chaerul
2011 0031   0577         Jonathan Prasojo Prayitno
2011 0021   0578         Eric Yonathan
2011 0274   0579         Dwi Eka Wiyandi
2011 0021  0580         Antonio Steven
2011 0021  0581         Budi Kurniawan, dr, SpPD
2011 0021  0582         Drs. H. Muhammad Jusuf Kalla
2011 0021  0583         Prabowo Subianto
2011 0021  0584         H. Irman Gusman SE MBA
2011 0021  0585         Desideria L.D. Leksmono
2011 0081  0586         Hajime Isa
2011 0081  0587         Takamitsu Sekiguchi
2011 0021  0588         Albert Setiadi. K
2011 0021  0589         Kristianto
2011 0044  0590         Mike Snaden
2011 0022  0591         Uus Agustin
2011 0021  0592         Hari Setyabudi
2011 0021  0593         Sigit
2011 0021  0594         Muhamad Slamet
2011 0021  0595         Winarso (Golden Koi)
2011 0342  0596         Samsul Ridwan
2011 0251  0597         Prasgian Hagi
2011 0021  0598         Danindra R. Manungku
2011 0021  0599         Danny Teesha
2011 0021  0600         Matheus
2011 0022  0601         Aswin Gumilar
2011 0021  0602         Edy Rizal, SH
2011 0231  0603         Sriasih Selamet
2011 0021  0604         Freddy Nursalim
2011 0021  0605         Mrs. Mubha Kahar Muang
2011 0021  0606         Johny Suryana
2011 0021  0607         Herman Witono
2011 0022  0608         Teguh Arif Prabowo
2011 0024  0609         Leman Herry
2011 0021  0610         Soewandi Kuswanto
2011 0021  0611         Wijaya Sutanto
2011 0024  0612         Tommy Wijaya
2011 0031  0613         Cheng Cheung Shun
2011 0031  0614         David Liman
2011 0061  0615         Jusuf Efendi
2011 0778  0616         Nikolas Hendro Susilo
2011 0024  0617         Guyub Panji Kusumo
2011 0251  0618         Teddy / Nuansa Koi Center
2011 0021  0619         Cucu Ahmad Kurnia
2011 0283  0620         Johanes Setiawan A
2011 0251  0621         Alfie Radithya
2011 0335  0622         Ali Hamzah
2011 0021  0623         Yoris Rusamsi
2011 0021  0624         Rossi Valentino
2011 0021  0625         Yopie Pribadi
2011 0022  0626         Achmad Zaini
2011 0021  0627         Wahyu Hidayat 
2011 0333  0628         Chandra Njonowidjojo
2011 0281  0629         Andrei Setiawan

----------


## wihadi232

Dear Bu ADMIN ini udah transferke rekening a/n yudi hanipurwoko dan udah kirim Form berlangganan ke email ,mohon di CONFIRM...
Ini ada hasil scan Form berlangganan.

----------


## edwin

Tante Layla,

mau konfirmasi kalau saya sudah transfer perpanjangan member selama 1 tahun. 

Tq...

----------


## Koismagazine

> Dear Bu ADMIN ini udah transferke rekening a/n yudi hanipurwoko dan udah kirim Form berlangganan ke email ,mohon di CONFIRM...
> Ini ada hasil scan Form berlangganan.


Dear Pak Wihadi,

Mohon maaf atas keterlambatan responnya.
Terima kasih, member sudah diproses untuk 1 tahun ke depan.
No KOI's ID bapak 20110061 0630. KOI-S Magazine edisi 18 akan segera dikirm hari ini.

Salam KOI's,
Layla

----------


## Koismagazine

> Tante Layla,
> 
> mau konfirmasi kalau saya sudah transfer perpanjangan member selama 1 tahun. 
> 
> Tq...


Siap Om, sudah diproses.

Layla

----------


## wihadi232

Terima kasih Bu 
ADMIN telah memproses keanggotaan saya,thanks

----------


## Koismagazine

> Terima kasih Bu 
> ADMIN telah memproses keanggotaan saya,thanks


Sama2 Pak, terima kasih kembali.

----------


## hery

Lapor pak,no anggota 2008 0333 0097 a/n Sugeng Harijanto sudah transfer untuk perpanjangan juga kartu Koi's saya kadaluwarsa sekali pak, valid thru 06/11. Thanks

----------


## Koismagazine

> Lapor pak,no anggota 2008 0333 0097 a/n Sugeng Harijanto sudah transfer untuk perpanjangan juga kartu Koi's saya kadaluwarsa sekali pak, valid thru 06/11. Thanks


Dear Om Hery,

Terima kasih informasinya. Perpanjangan sudah diproses untuk 1 thn ke depan (Agustus 2012).
Kartu akan dibuatkan segera yang baru dan dikirim bareng majalah edisi 19 ya Om..

Terima kasih,
Layla

----------


## hery

Thanks Bu Layla atas konfirmnya...,Maju Terus Koi's...

----------


## gerryochiba

Saya izin daftar baru om om dan tante....saya sudah kirim formulir keanggotaan dan transfer uang ke no rek yang di tuju. berikut adalah bukti transfernya:

*BUKTI TRANSAKSI TRANSFER DANA*  Tanggal :   04/08/2011 Jam:  23:23:58 Nomor Referensi :  85325CDC-E288-678F-D1FF-9DC517F28409 Tujuan Transfer:  4411254261 Nama Penerima :  YUDI HANIPURWOKO Jumlah  : Rp. 200.000,00 Berita  :  GerryOchiba        
 :  -                  Jenis Transfer :  TRANSFER SEKARANG Nomor Urut  :  012236 Status    :  TRANSAKSI BERHASIL
Terima kasih...mohon approval dari pihak yang berwajib...wasallam... :Kiss:

----------


## gerryochiba

> Saya izin daftar baru om om dan tante....saya sudah kirim formulir keanggotaan dan transfer uang ke no rek yang di tuju. berikut adalah bukti transfernya:
> 
> *BUKTI TRANSAKSI TRANSFER DANA*  Tanggal :   04/08/2011 Jam:  23:23:58 Nomor Referensi :  85325CDC-E288-678F-D1FF-9DC517F28409 Tujuan Transfer:  4411254261 Nama Penerima :  YUDI HANIPURWOKO Jumlah  : Rp. 200.000,00 Berita  :  GerryOchiba        
>  :  -                  Jenis Transfer :  TRANSFER SEKARANG Nomor Urut  :  012236 Status    :  TRANSAKSI BERHASIL
> Terima kasih...mohon approval dari pihak yang berwajib...wasallam...


Huaaaa...email Dan konfirmasi by forum tidak Ada yang reply Dari para admin...hiks gak di approve sepertinya yak....huaaaaaaaa....

----------


## Koismagazine

> Huaaaa...email Dan konfirmasi by forum tidak Ada yang reply Dari para admin...hiks gak di approve sepertinya yak....huaaaaaaaa....


Dear Om gerryochiba,

Mohon maaf baru di respon, karena sesuatu dan lain hal. Sudah diproses Om untuk 1 tahun kedepan sampai Agustus 2012.
No ID 20110021 0635. Card member akan segera kami buatkan.

Demikian informasinya.
Salam KOI's,
Layla

----------


## gerryochiba

> Dear Om gerryochiba,
> 
> Mohon maaf baru di respon, karena sesuatu dan lain hal. Sudah diproses Om untuk 1 tahun kedepan sampai Agustus 2012.
> No ID 20110021 0635. Card member akan segera kami buatkan.
> 
> Demikian informasinya.
> Salam KOI's,
> Layla


Mantapppp...terima kasih madam Layla...

----------


## Koismagazine

> Mantapppp...terima kasih madam Layla...


Sama2 Om gerry  ::

----------


## koituren

Sudah transfer u/ perpanjangan anggota  ::

----------


## Koismagazine

> Sudah transfer u/ perpanjangan anggota


Om, transfernya hari dan tgl brp ya?
Disetor tunai atau melalui ATM...?

Trims,
Layla

----------


## koituren

Tadi pagi jam 02 pagi, lwt intrnet banking

----------


## Koismagazine

> Tadi pagi jam 02 pagi, lwt intrnet banking


Sudah diterima om iurannya. Perpanjangan sudah diporses utk 1thn ke depan.
Terima kasih atas informasinya.

Layla,

----------


## grinkz01

mbak Lalyla,

tadi pagi dah setor daftar member baru KOI's utk 6 bulan ke depan ya, bukti trfr dah aku email..........thanks.

----------


## Koismagazine

> mbak Lalyla,
> 
> tadi pagi dah setor daftar member baru KOI's utk 6 bulan ke depan ya, bukti trfr dah aku email..........thanks.


Baik Om, sudah diporses NO ID 20110031 0646.
Membercard akan dikirim beserta majalah edisi 19 (sept 2011).

Terima kasih,
Layla

----------


## grinkz01

> Baik Om, sudah diporses NO ID 20110031 0646.
> Membercard akan dikirim beserta majalah edisi 19 (sept 2011).
> 
> Terima kasih,
> Layla


Thanks juga mbak Layla.......salam koi's

----------


## uyo tea

Mba layla,

mohon konfirmsinya  untuk perpanjangan anggota no: 2009 0021 0246    a/n : suryo wijoyo,    sdh transfer tgl 27 juli via atm.

terima kasih,

suryo wijoyo

----------


## Koismagazine

> Mba layla,
> 
> mohon konfirmsinya  untuk perpanjangan anggota no: 2009 0021 0246    a/n : suryo wijoyo,    sdh transfer tgl 27 juli via atm.
> 
> terima kasih,
> 
> suryo wijoyo


Dear Om Suryo,

Sudah diproses perpanjangan om, waktu itu sdh konfirmasi tgl 21 juli om transfernya. majalah edisi terbaru sudah dikirm juga hari senin, 12 sept kemarin.

Terima kasih.
Layla

----------


## Wisata Koi

Mba Layla,
Saya sdh trsf sebesar rp 200 ribu minggu sore u/ perpanjangan iuran anggota.

Terima kasih,
Wisata Koi

----------


## Koismagazine

> Mba Layla,
> Saya sdh trsf sebesar rp 200 ribu minggu sore u/ perpanjangan iuran anggota.
> 
> Terima kasih,
> Wisata Koi


Baik Pak iuran sdh diterima, perpanjangan segera di proses untuk 1thn ke depan.

Terima kasih.

----------


## Koismagazine

*                     Konfirmasi Anggota Baru & Perpanjangan Anggota                                              
* *Konfirmasi Anggota Baru
Per Agustus s/d Oktober 2011*

Dear Member, 

Selamat bergabung dan terimakasih untuk partisipasinya. Berikut saya   sampaikan KOI's ID untuk anggota baru.  Kalau ada  masalah silakan mail  ke [email protected] atau telp 021-72792849


PERPANJANGAN ANGGOTA 

 2007 0021 0087, Harry Nugroho
2008 0333 0097, Sugeng Haryanto
2008 0021 0100, Triyuga Satyawan
2009 0021 0129, Edwin Hartoyo Tanuwidjaja
2009 0265 0136, Candra Wijaya
2009 0024 0137, Helmy Iskandar
2009 0021 0240, Dessy Arishandy
2009 0021 0246, SURYO WIJOYO
2009 0341 0249, M.Fahrur Rozi
2009 0285 0252, ANDRIANTO 
2009 0022 0258, Setiadi Theriady
2009 0021 0261, Ali Sutjipto
2009 0021 0270, Alfreddy Hutabarat
2009 0031 0279, Hawai Wijaya
2009 0031 0284, Anton Sukoco
2009 0022 0288, Lukas Tanusanjaya
2009 0022 0290, Teddy Setiawan
2009 0761 0293, Adiyanto
2009 0361 0297, Adrianto E.N.
2009 0021 0300, Soeharto Sunjoto
2009 0265 0304, dr. H. Iwan
2009 0271 0309, Gozali Mh.
2009 0021 0311, Hamdani
2009 0031 0332, Victor Hariadi
2010 0022 0367, Fajar Ramadhan
2010 0021 0489, Onggo
2010 0021 0490, Bina Teruna
2010 0265 0493, Andi Supandi
2010 0061 0494, Wahyu Hidayat
2010 0351 0497, Setyo Eko Samekto
2010 0451 0501, Subhan Haris
2010 0021 0502, Dony Lesmana
2010 0021 0506, Juan Setiadi
2010 0031 0512, Haryo Pratiknyo
2010 0021 0515, Budi Wicaksono Hadi
2010 0021 0516, Lio Kurniawan
2010 0061 0518, Lim Yong Tek
2010 0021 0520, Wisata Koi
2010 0021 0526, Sandria
2010 0021 0528, Yongko Jayalie
2011 0291 0550, Hermawan (Kudus)

ANGGOTA BARU

2011 0061 0630, Wihadi Suryautama
2011 0021 0631, Mr. Erwin Zakarias, MM
2011 0061 0632, Suhardi Tedja
2011 0061 0633, Edy
2011 0274 0634, Dr. Rony Octanto
2011 0021 0635, Gerry Ochiba Sutanandika
2011 0021 0636, DR. IR. Biakman Irbansyah, MBA
2011 0471 0637, Haykel Wirawan
2011 0021 0638, Budi Martono
2011 0021 0639, Agung Ertanto
2011 0021 0640, Tri Krisna Adiputranto
2011 0021 0641, Sherly Dewi Putri. L
2011 0021 0642, Rudy Witarsa
2011 0021 0643, Tony Yapri
2011 0298 0644, Risdiawan Setyanto
2011 0021 0645, Indra Maizir
2011 0031 0646, Miming Permadi
2011 0021 0647, Paulus Budhi
2011 0021 0648, Filbert Soeryadi
2011 0021 0649, Wiryawan Isjwara
2011 0541 0650, Solihin Wijaya
2011 0021 0651, Yuswanti
2011 0271 0652, Karim
2011 0251 0653, Firdaus Liwanjaya
2011 0361 0654, Lila Ekajaya
2011 0021 0655, Edric Novidiyanto
2011 0355 0656, Sugiharto Purnomo
2011 0021 0657, Mia Ariessa
2011 0773 0658, Usep Saepudin
2011 0275 0659, Budi Susanto
2011 0022 0660, Mr. Edwar Gani

----------


## Nachacha

mbak,
Saya sudah transfer untuk perpanjangan anggota 1 tahun. atas nama Cahyohartono.

----------


## Koismagazine

> mbak,
> Saya sudah transfer untuk perpanjangan anggota 1 tahun. atas nama Cahyohartono.


Sudah diterima dan sudah diproses perpanjangannya Om utk 1thn ke depan.
Terima kasih atas informasinya.

Layla

----------


## budidjo

bu Layla, mau nanya nih, punya saya sdh expired ato blm ya?   thanks

----------


## Koismagazine

> bu Layla, mau nanya nih, punya saya sdh expired ato blm ya?   thanks


Hai Om Budi.

Belum expired om, nanti di Jan 2012 terakhir. Di pengiriman majalah edisi 21 akan di kirim juga surat pemberitahuan.
Trims,
Layla

----------


## jap benny

Mbak Layla, saya jg dah transfer untuk perpanjangan
apa sdh trima? Soalnya saya uda email lom ada konfirmasi. Trims.
m-Transfer
BERHASIL
29/11 17:37:33
Ke 4411254261
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 200,000.00
koi s
Ref 029173733070

----------


## Koismagazine

> Mbak Layla, saya jg dah transfer untuk perpanjangan
> apa sdh trima? Soalnya saya uda email lom ada konfirmasi. Trims.
> m-Transfer
> BERHASIL
> 29/11 17:37:33
> Ke 4411254261
> YUDI HANIPURWOKO
> Rp. 200,000.00
> koi s
> Ref 029173733070


Dear Om Jap,

Iya sudah diterima iurannya dan sudah di proses perpanjangan utk 1 thn kedepan.
Mohon maaf, ter-skip email om jdi blm di balas...
Utk pengiriman mulai edisi 21-26 ya Om.

Trims,
Layla

----------


## jap benny

Ya mbak Layla.. Tp kalo mau nambah yg edisi 17 ama 20 apa masi bisa? Kalo bisa nti saya transfer lg aja kekurangannya brp. Tq

----------


## Koismagazine

> Ya mbak Layla.. Tp kalo mau nambah yg edisi 17 ama 20 apa masi bisa? Kalo bisa nti saya transfer lg aja kekurangannya brp. Tq


Ya bisa om,pengiriman free majalah dari edisi 17,20 dan 4 edisi seterusnya saja (total 6 edisi)..jadi ngga usah transfer lagi.

Trims,
layla

----------


## agungmahendra

permisi semuaaaaa..maaf ganggu,saya newbie di forum ini  :Frusty: 
mau nanya,kalo buat keanggotaan gimana caranya ya?terus benefit yang saya dapat kalo jadi anggota apa?
masalahnya ada 2 form,,ada yang disuruh transfer rp.100rb ada yang 200rb  :Help: 
moga ada yang mau bantu  :Peace:

----------


## Koismagazine

> permisi semuaaaaa..maaf ganggu,saya newbie di forum ini 
> mau nanya,kalo buat keanggotaan gimana caranya ya?terus benefit yang saya dapat kalo jadi anggota apa?
> masalahnya ada 2 form,,ada yang disuruh transfer rp.100rb ada yang 200rb 
> moga ada yang mau bantu


Dear Om,

Caranya mengisi formulir pendaftaran. Benefitnya yaitu akan mendapat :
-Kartu Anggota dimana bisa digunakan di merchant yang ada di belakang kartu dan akan mendapat diskon
-Dapat mengikuti thread di forum jual/beli/lelang pada forum ini

Form yang benar yaitu yg 200rb utk pulau jawa, 210rb utk luar pulau, yg 100rb itu yg lama perbedaannya akan medapat Free KOI-S magazine selama 6 edisi.

Demikian informasinya. Bila ada yg kurang jelas bisa telp ke 021-7279 2849 atau melalui email ke [email protected] pada saat jam kerja.

Terima kasih.
Layla

----------


## iwankptb

Om,

Tolong periksakan apakah keanggotaan saya masih berlaku. Sepertinya sudah habis setahun. Untuk diskon merchant apakah untuk semua produk dan bagaimana cara tahunya. Apakah semua Merchant mau jujur mau bilang kalau ada diskon anggota Koi-s.

Salam,

----------


## Koismagazine

> Om,
> 
> Tolong periksakan apakah keanggotaan saya masih berlaku. Sepertinya sudah habis setahun. Untuk diskon merchant apakah untuk semua produk dan bagaimana cara tahunya. Apakah semua Merchant mau jujur mau bilang kalau ada diskon anggota Koi-s.
> 
> Salam,


Dear Om Iwan,

Keanggotaan masih aktif pak sampai des 2012.
Untuk diskon sepertinya berlaku tidak semua produk, bagaimana mengetahui nya bisa lngsung hubungi ke merchant tsb.
para merchant akan jujur mengenai diskon khusus pemegang Kartu KOI's.

Demikian informasinya. Bila ada yg kurang jelas bisa menghubungi 021-72792849 pada saat jam kerja.

Terima kasih.
BRegards,
Layla

----------


## BeauKoi

kalo mau perpanjang mesti transfer ke mana?
saya sudah pm ke mbak layla tapi tidak dijawab.

----------


## Koismagazine

> kalo mau perpanjang mesti transfer ke mana?
> saya sudah pm ke mbak layla tapi tidak dijawab.


Dear Om,

Sudah di PM ya, mav baru Online saya.

Trims.
Layla

----------


## BeauKoi

saya sudah transfer untuk perpanjangan anggota kois. mohon di konfirmasi.

----------


## Koismagazine

> saya sudah transfer untuk perpanjangan anggota kois. mohon di konfirmasi.


Sudah di perpanjang om, mulai jan 2012 s/d jan 2013.
Majalah akan kembali dikirimkan.

Terima kasih.
Layla

----------


## agent23

Sudah transfer tadi sore untuk perpanjangannya.
Tolong dicheck yah.
thx

----------


## Iman Hartanto

Saya jg sdh transfer pagi ini buat perpanjangannya. 
Trims.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Sudah transfer tadi sore untuk perpanjangannya.
> Tolong dicheck yah.
> thx


Hai Om, perpanjangan sudah diproses. Untuk edisi 21/jan peb 2012 sudah punya blm Om?
Kalau belum, akan kami kirim hari ini.

Trims,
layla

----------


## Koismagazine

> Saya jg sdh transfer pagi ini buat perpanjangannya. 
> Trims.


Siap Om Iman, sudah diproses dan di info juga by email.

Trims.
Layla

----------


## agent23

> Hai Om, perpanjangan sudah diproses. Untuk edisi 21/jan peb 2012 sudah punya blm Om?
> Kalau belum, akan kami kirim hari ini.
> 
> Trims,
> layla


Edisi Jan-Feb belum punya, tolong dikirimkan yah
terima kasih

----------


## budidjo

> Hai Om Budi.
> 
> Belum expired om, nanti di Jan 2012 terakhir. Di pengiriman majalah edisi 21 akan di kirim juga surat pemberitahuan.
> Trims,
> Layla


Sdh transfer hari ini utk perpanjangan keanggotaan, tolong di cek ya, thanks..

----------


## Koismagazine

> Sdh transfer hari ini utk perpanjangan keanggotaan, tolong di cek ya, thanks..


Baik om budi, trims infonya..

----------


## agent23

Kois magazinenya sdh dikirim blm ? 
Blm nyampe as of today.
thx

----------


## Koismagazine

> Kois magazinenya sdh dikirim blm ? 
> Blm nyampe as of today.
> thx


Sdh dikirim sejak hr selasa Om, ditunggu ya Om..

Trims.

----------


## Roy Alay

Saya jg sdh transfer tadi siang untuk member baru... mohon diproses yak...  :Eyebrows:  
Trims.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Saya jg sdh transfer tadi siang untuk member baru... mohon diproses yak...  
> Trims.


Siap Om Roy...

----------


## Koismagazine

*Konfirmasi Anggota Baru
Per Nopember 2011 s/d Januari 2012*

Dear Member, 

Selamat bergabung dan terimakasih untuk partisipasinya. Berikut saya    sampaikan KOI's ID untuk anggota baru.  Kalau ada  masalah silakan mail   ke [email protected] atau telp 021-72792849


PERPANJANGAN ANGGOTA 

                        2007 0022 0070 Cahyo Hartono
2007 0361 0090 Hadi Irawan
2008 0262 0119 Mohammad Rahmat
2009 0021 0140 T Teddy Mulianto
2009 0024 0152 Mario Bernardus Santoso
2009 0021 0155 Dendi Rustandi
2009 0021 0157 Asfen Very
2009 0021 0165 Andi Djojo Budiman
2009 0022 0169 Nico Lukman
2009 0021 0173 Andrew Sutjipta
2009 0021 0180 Dedi Gouw 
2009 0021 0182 Glenardo Yopie
2009 0354 0188 Doni Hartono
2009 0021 0193 Wiwie Santoso
2009 0274 0194 Ronnie
2009 0031 0199 Hartono
2009 0021 0200 Binwardi Gonawan
2009 0021 0201 Hendra Effenlie
2009 0021 0262 Arinda Suwardi
2009 0021 0278 Hoo Leonardo Hendryanto
2009 0021 0307 Albert Pusung
2009 0031 0310 Budi Hartono (kevin)
2009 0542 0312 Sjuriansjah
2009 0411 0319 Yoedi Rinaldi
2009 0031 0329 Paulino Kwok
2009 0021 0340 Marulloh
2009 0263 0345 Erwan Hendrawan
2009 0021 0352 Saiman Saputra
2009 0024 0355 Hendro Wirawan
2010 0021 0361 Yongky Tanudjaja
2010 0021 0363 Harmada Hutajulu
2010 0285 0368 Iman Hartanto
2010 0022 0370 Iwan Irawan
2010 0021 0373 Andreas
2010 0021 0376 HADIPUTRA SENDJOJO
2010 0021 0380 Adi Warsito
2010 0751 0395 Suardi Gunawan
2010 0361 0402 Rudi Chandra
2010 0251 0405 Eko Oktavianto
2010 0021 0410 Agus Adisuhanto
2010 0021 0418 Dwi Prabowo
2010 0021 0432 DUTA KOI
2010 0285 0447 Jap Benny
2010 0251 0488 Herryandi. S
2010 0031 0517 Kenkoiku
2010 0751 0527 Supriadi Soeroso
2010 0021 0529 Himawan
2010 0283 0530 Beny Sukendro
2010 0061 0534 Lie Jimmy
2010 0363 0541 I. B. P. Surya Putra
2010 0262 0545 Bagusnawan
2011 0021 0555 Mediarto
2011 0021 0558 Paulus Tirtajaya Budiawan
2011 0411 0560 Wiharja
2011 0021 0563 Slamet Kurniawan
2011 0031 0577 Jonathan Prasojo Prayitno
2011 0021 0580 Antonio Steven

ANGGOTA BARU

2011 0361  0661  Herwindo
2011 0021  0662  Kok Siong Djohan
2011 0021  0663  Hendrawan Sudarpo
2011 0741  0664  Hendry
2011 0411  0665  Haryanto Wirawan
2011 0021  0666  Bambang Subroto
2011 0021  0667  Andi Oktavius Suhanda
2011 0361  0668  Rico Andydarma
2011 0022  0669  Taufik Akbar Hanafi
2011 0021  0670  Arianto Prabowo
2011 0022  0671  Rakhmat Fakhruddin
2011 0271  0672  Iwan Gatot Arifianto
2011 0031  0673  Donny Christiaan
2011 0651  0674  DR. M. Sidqi Anwar Sp. A
2011 0021  0675  Richard Stephanus
2011 0341  0676  Musa Wahyu Rizqi
2011 0031  0677  M. Arifin, DR
2011 0342  0678  Ali Mubin
2011 0061  0679  Arief Honggowarsito
2011 0021  0680  Andriyuda Siahaan
2011 0021  0681  Tendy Herlindra
2011 0511  0682  Panji Suci Sukmajaya
2011 0274  0683  Bernardi Abadi Edwarner 
2012 0293  0684  Mr. Teddy Isnanto
2012 0651  0685  Hendra Kesuma
2012 0551  0686  Dedy Suryono
2012 0021  0687  Ali Wardana
2012 0022  0688  Irvan Nurdin
2012 0251  0689  Anton Tri Untoro Raharjo
2012 0285  0690  Teguh Arifanto Setiawan  
2012 0231  0691  Heru Fahmi
2012 0031  0692  Eric Effendi

----------


## tomahawk

Saya sudah transfer perpanjangan barusan, mohon di cek

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
24/04 09:18:02
Ke 4411254261
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 200,000.00
MEMBER KOIS
Ref 024091801981

Thanks...

----------


## Koismagazine

> Saya sudah transfer perpanjangan barusan, mohon di cek
> 
> m-Transfer
> BERHASIL
> 24/04 09:18:02
> Ke 4411254261
> YUDI HANIPURWOKO
> Rp. 200,000.00
> MEMBER KOIS
> ...


Dear Om,

Sudah kami terima. Dan perpanjangan sudah diproses untuk 1thn ke depan.
Terima kasih atas informasinya.

Salam,
Layla

----------


## GAPS

Sdh transfer hari ini ref : 030203027044 untuk perpanjangan keanggotaan nick name GAPS, tolong di cek,tq

----------


## GAPS

sudah trans juga untuk nick name kohaku76..nmr ref : 030203450829..mohon di cek..tq

----------


## Koismagazine

> sudah trans juga untuk nick name kohaku76..nmr ref : 030203450829..mohon di cek..tq


Dear Om Gaps,

Iuran sudah kami terima dan sudah kami perpanjang untuk nickname Gaps.
Untuk nickname Kohaku76 nama asli atau nomor membernya berapa ya? karena belum ada di data kami.
Mohon informasinya terima kasih.

----------


## este

Mohon info kartu member koi-s hilang bersama dompetnya.. Harus proses ke siapa ya  ^^
thx

----------


## budidjo

> Baik om budi, trims infonya..


Bpk.Ibu admin, bisa dicek lg info ttg transfer saya? kok ndak ada di list perpanangan,,,,Thanks

----------


## GAPS

> Dear Om Gaps,
> 
> Iuran sudah kami terima dan sudah kami perpanjang untuk nickname Gaps.
> Untuk nickname Kohaku76 nama asli atau nomor membernya berapa ya? karena belum ada di data kami.
> Mohon informasinya terima kasih.


nama asli kohaku76 : Wijaya mulya putra...alamat jl dr.cipto 125 cirebon..tq

----------


## Koismagazine

Dear om gaps,

Baik data nya sudah ada dan sudah kami perpanjang untuk nickname Gaps & Kohaku76
Terima kasih informasinya.

----------


## siunk

selamat siang, apa bisa minta tolong apakah keanggotaan saya sudah expired? thanks

----------


## Koismagazine

> Mohon info kartu member koi-s hilang bersama dompetnya.. Harus proses ke siapa ya  ^^
> thx


Untuk kartu member yang hilang akan kami buatkan kembali,dan akan kami kirimkan beserta majalah di edisi mendatang.
Terima kasih atas informasinya.

----------


## Koismagazine

> selamat siang, apa bisa minta tolong apakah keanggotaan saya sudah expired? thanks


Dear Om siunk,
Untuk keanggotaan bapak masih berlaku sampai bulan sep 2012/edisi 24
Terima kasih.

----------


## Gooosy

Hanya mau mengkonfirmasi ulang, kmaren ini perpanjang langganan majalah saya untuk 6 edisi pd tanggal 3 May sebelum Koi's Festival. 

Nama: Agustinus Foe
ID Koi's: 201000220416

Bukti Transfer:


                          Tanggal
  : 
03/05/2012


Jam
 : 
10:52:20


Jenis Transaksi
 : 
TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA


Rekening Tujuan
 : 
4411254261


Nominal
 : 
Rp.200.000,00


Berita
 : 
LANGGANAN 6 EDISI




-


Jenis Transfer
 : 
SEKARANG


No. Referensi
 : 
5383F564-6768-4078-1333-4966DBB1A934


Status
 : 
BERHASIL

----------


## Koismagazine

> Hanya mau mengkonfirmasi ulang, kmaren ini perpanjang langganan majalah saya untuk 6 edisi pd tanggal 3 May sebelum Koi's Festival. 
> 
> Nama: Agustinus Foe
> ID Koi's: 201000220416
> 
> 
> Bukti Transfer:
> 
> 
> ...



Perpanjangan sudah kami proses untuk 1 thn kedepan pak.Dan untuk majalh edisi ini sudah kami kirim.
Terima kasih atas informasinya.

----------


## Mr.Taniechi

Permisi, minggu lalu saya sudah register jadi member baru dan sudah transfer iuran member, apakah sudah di proses bu Admin? :Wave:

----------


## Pauran

Admin yang baik .....  Konfirmasi bahwa per tanggal 21 mei 2012 saya telah melakukan pembayaran perpanjangan keanggotaan, mohon di cek, tks.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Permisi, minggu lalu saya sudah register jadi member baru dan sudah transfer iuran member, apakah sudah di proses bu Admin?


Dear Mr.Taniechi

Sudah kami proses Om,nomor ID membernya 2012 0061 0713 dan majalah sudah kami kirim,ditunggu saja ya Om.
Terima Kasih.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Admin yang baik .....  Konfirmasi bahwa per tanggal 21 mei 2012 saya telah melakukan pembayaran perpanjangan keanggotaan, mohon di cek, tks.


Dear Om Pauran,

Iuran sudah masuk Om,dan perpanjangan membernya sudah kami proses.
Terima Kasih informasinya.

----------


## Koismagazine

*Konfirmasi Anggota Baru
Per Februari s/d Mei 2012*

Dear Member, 

Selamat bergabung dan terimakasih untuk partisipasinya. Berikut saya     sampaikan KOI's ID untuk anggota baru.  Kalau ada  masalah silakan mail    ke [email protected] atau telp 021-72792849


PERPANJANGAN ANGGOTA 

2007 0021 0088, Asik Dermawan
2008 0231 0116, Wijaya Mulya Putra
2009 0021 0154, Djoko Budiman
2009 0274 0167, Budi Santoso
2009 0251 0176, DRG. Ahmad Syafik
2009 0231 0202, Alex Khaerudin
2009 0021 0235, Toto Prasetio
2009 0021 0280, Martinus Pauran
2009 0341 0327, Jusri Kohar
2010 0561 0377, Rubiansyah Sulaiman
2010 0021 0406, T. Elva Theodora Njoman
2010 0411 0408, Irwansyah Sukarana
2010 0022 0416, Agustinus Foe
2010 0251 0417, Ir. Didiek Wahono Adhi
2010 0335 0421, H. A. Tajul Mafakhir al-Ishaqy
2010 0021 0445, Akhmad Nurdin
2010 0021 0448, KID KOI
2010 0021 0455, Wibowo Santoso
2010 0021 0461, Apin Kurniawan
2010 0362 0478, Budi Sanjaya Putra
2010 0362 0479, Agus Harta Gunawan
2010 0411 0513, Edy Yonathan
2011 0021 0544, Muhammad Taufik
2011 0021 0546, Haryono
2011 0021 0559, Mr. Wilson Subandi
2011 0021 0561, Antriady Panjaitan
2011 0021 0567, Hendry Tia
2011 0021 0568, Teddy Pranatyo
2011 0274 0579, Dwi Eka Wiyandi
2011 0021 0588, Albert Setiadi. K
2011 0021 0592, Hari Setyabudi
2011 0021 0594, Muhamad Slamet
2011 0022 0601, Aswin Gumilar
2011 0021 0602, Edy Rizal, SH
2011 0021 0604, Freddy Nursalim
2011 0021 0606, Johny Suryana
2011 0021 0610, Soewandi Kuswanto
2011 0024 0612, Tommy Wijaya
2011 0031 0613, Cheng Cheung Shun
2011 0778 0616, Nikolas Hendro Susilo

 
ANGGOTA BARU

2012 0021 0693, Naruto Koi
2013 0021 0694, Serli
2014 0263 0695, Hendry
2015 0022 0696, Yu Ming
2016 0022 0697, Natal Hariadi
2017 0031 0698, Samsul Huda
2018 0021 0699, Theno Erlylas
2019 0021 0700, Toni Bayu Aswardhani
2020 0021 0701, Didik. HP
2021 0321 0702, Joie Hadi Nata
2022 0031 0703, Charlie Wijaya
2023 0021 0704, Noven Tan
2024 0411 0705, Irwan Kusumah
2025 0411 0706, Welly Wijaya
2026 0021 0707, DR.Priche Dewantie Hatoen
2027 0021 0708, Angga Maulana
2028 0021 0709, Andi Noventiyanto
2029 0711 0710, Nila Mayang Sari Arya
2030 0285 0711, Handoyo
2031 0021 0712, Suwardi Gunawan
2032 0061 0713, Saputra Wandi
2033 0021 0714, Herman B. Kurniawan
2034 0628 0715, Viman Buena Bangun
2035 0021 0716, Eddi Sunardi

----------


## Mr.Taniechi

> Dear Mr.Taniechi
> 
> Sudah kami proses Om,nomor ID membernya 2012 0061 0713 dan majalah sudah kami kirim,ditunggu saja ya Om.
> Terima Kasih.


ok, terima kasih untuk responnya dan juga utk bro Glen yg uda bantuin registrasi  :Becky:

----------


## son777

sdh trans atas nama sonny tanzil ,dgn no 200904110247 trims

----------


## Koismagazine

> sdh trans atas nama sonny tanzil ,dgn no 200904110247 trims


Selamat Pagi,

Baik Om,iuran sudah kami terima dan untuk perpanjangan membernya sudah kami proses.
Terima kasih informasinya.

BRegards,
Rahma

----------


## Koismagazine

*Revisi No ID Anggota Baru
Per Februari s/d Mei 2012*

Dear Member, 

Kami informasikan bahwa dalam posting no #277 ada kesalahan No ID Anggota Baru. Berikut kami      sampaikan KOI's ID yang benar.  Kalau ada  masalah silakan mail     ke [email protected] atau telp 021-72792849

ANGGOTA BARU

2012 0021 0693, Naruto Koi
2012 0021 0694, Serli
2012 0263 0695, Hendry
2012 0022 0696, Yu Ming
2012 0022 0697, Natal Hariadi
2012 0031 0698, Samsul Huda
2012 0021 0699, Theno Erlylas
2012 0021 0700, Toni Bayu Aswardhani
2012 0021 0701, Didik. HP
2012 0321 0702, Joie Hadi Nata
2012 0031 0703, Charlie Wijaya
2012 0021 0704, Noven Tan
2012 0411 0705, Irwan Kusumah
2012 0411 0706, Welly Wijaya
2012 0021 0707, DR.Priche Dewantie Hatoen
2012 0021 0708, Angga Maulana
2012 0021 0709, Andi Noventiyanto
2012 0711 0710, Nila Mayang Sari Arya
2012 0285 0711, Handoyo
2012 0021 0712, Suwardi Gunawan
2012 0061 0713, Saputra Wandi
2012 0021 0714, Herman B. Kurniawan
2012 0628 0715, Viman Buena Bangun
2012 0021 0716, Eddi Sunardi

Terima kasih.

----------


## ronyandry

Perpanjangan member atas nama Ronyandry sudah dilakukan Selasa 6 Juni. Thaks

----------


## Koismagazine

> Perpanjangan member atas nama Ronyandry sudah dilakukan Selasa 6 Juni. Thaks


Selamat pagi,  

Baik om iuran sudah kami terima, dan untuk perpanjangannya sudah kami proses.
Terima kasih informasinya.

Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## engky

biayanya brp ya.....? maklum udah lama g buka forum hehehe.....

----------


## Koismagazine

> biayanya brp ya.....? maklum udah lama g buka forum hehehe.....


Selamayt pagi,

Biaya hanya 200rb untuk pulau jawa dan 210rb untuk luar jawa Om,,dapat 6 edisi Om,
bila Om mau kami akan mengirimkan formulir pendaftarannya.
Trims

Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## engky

ke [email protected]


trims....

----------


## Koismagazine

> ke [email protected]
> 
> 
> trims....


Dear Om Engky,

Om kami sudah kirimkan formulir pendaftarannya,mohon di cek ya Om.
Trims

Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## este

Dear admin,kartu kois saya hilang.. Mohon konfirmasi untuk pembuatan kembali.. Thx

----------


## Koismagazine

> Dear admin,kartu kois saya hilang.. Mohon konfirmasi untuk pembuatan kembali.. Thx


Selamat pagi,

Maaf Om no ID nya berapa?supaya bisa cepat kami proses.
Trims

Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## este

> Selamat pagi,
> 
> Maaf Om no ID nya berapa?supaya bisa cepat kami proses.
> Trims
> 
> Best Regards,
> Rahma


Saya ga hafal nomernya, bisa tolong di cek atas nama saya..?

----------


## yulius sesunan

TRANSFER DANA-TRANSFER KE REK. BCA






*TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES
*


TANGGAL
:
16/07/2012

JAM
:
08:02:04

NOMOR REFERENSI
:
31DCD3B6-CC61-067A-2A58-1389181738E4

TUJUAN TRANSFER
:
4411254261

NAMA
:
YUDI HANIPURWOKO

JUMLAH
:
Rp.
200.000,00




BERITA
:
Perpanjangan Angg


:
a/n Yulius Sesunan

JENIS TRANSFER
:
TRANSFER SEKARANG

NOMOR URUT
:
888088

----------


## Koismagazine

> TRANSFER DANA-TRANSFER KE REK. BCA
> 
> Selamat Pagi,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES
> ...


Selamat Pagi,

Baik Om Yulius,Iuran sudah kami terima dan untuk perpanjangan berlangganannya sudah kami proses.
Terima kasih Informasinya.

Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## edwin

Tanggal : 18/07/2012 Jam : 09:32:11






  TRANSFER DANA-TRANSFER KE REK. BCA






*TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES
*


TANGGAL
:
18/07/2012

JAM
:
09:29:36

NOMOR REFERENSI
:
3189FA13-3C15-F377-CA27-FB116DF2C506

TUJUAN TRANSFER
:
4411254261

NAMA
:
YUDI HANIPURWOKO

JUMLAH
:
Rp.
200.000,00




BERITA
:
ppjgn anggt


:
a/n edwin

JENIS TRANSFER
:
TRANSFER SEKARANG

NOMOR URUT
:
020002

*CATAT NOMOR REFERENSI 
SEBAGAI BUKTI TRANSAKSI ANDA*

----------


## achmad

Tanggal : 20/07/2012 Jam : 09:18:07






  TRANSFER DANA-TRANSFER KE REK. BCA






*TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES
*


TANGGAL 
: 
20/07/2012

JAM 
: 
09:15:38

NOMOR REFERENSI 
: 
235DB809-3B41-A8EC-D782-4B658FB91266

TUJUAN TRANSFER 
: 
4411254261

NAMA 
: 
YUDI HANIPURWOKO

JUMLAH 
: 
Rp. 
210.000,00




BERITA 
: 
Perpanjangan Anggt


: 
a.n. Achmad - MKS 

JENIS TRANSFER 
: 
TRANSFER SEKARANG

NOMOR URUT 
: 
007999

*CATAT NOMOR REFERENSI 
SEBAGAI BUKTI TRANSAKSI ANDA*

----------


## Koismagazine

> Tanggal : 20/07/2012 Jam : 09:18:07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   TRANSFER DANA-TRANSFER KE REK. BCA
> 
> ...


Dear Om Ahmad,

Iuran sudah kami terima Om,dan untuk perpanjangan berlangganannya sudah kami proses.Apakah majalah untuk edisi kali ini sudah di terima Om?

Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## achmad

Dear Koismag,

Majalah sudah saya terima kemarin (19/7), Terima kasih mba' admin.

----------


## mochi9009

Halooo,Sudah Ku transfer yaa untuk perpanjangan anggotanya mbak

A/n Marvin Timothy Chang 200rb
No Refrensi FD75D039-4CD4-B822-8827-E6BAA8DD7F05



Thankyouu!  :Peace:

----------


## Koismagazine

> Halooo,Sudah Ku transfer yaa untuk perpanjangan anggotanya mbak
> 
> A/n Marvin Timothy Chang 200rb
> No Refrensi FD75D039-4CD4-B822-8827-E6BAA8DD7F05
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyouu!


Dear Om Marvin,

Iuran sudah kami terima Om,dan perpanjangan berlangganannya sudah kami proses ya Om,mulai lagi dari edisi 25 (Sep-Okt 12) dan berakhir di edisi 30 (Juli-Agustus 2013)

Trims
Rahma

----------


## mochi9009

Sipppdeh makasih ya mbaak  :Thumb:

----------


## grinkz01

halo mbak layla perpanjangan sudah saya lakukan dan bukti bayar sy email lgs ke [email protected]
trims....

no ref klikbca 27b6B5f3-1615-a6a4-7793-10c929e7456

----------


## Koismagazine

> halo mbak layla perpanjangan sudah saya lakukan dan bukti bayar sy email lgs ke [email protected]
> trims....
> 
> no ref klikbca 27b6B5f3-1615-a6a4-7793-10c929e7456


Dear Om Miming,

Baik Om Miming,iuran sudah kami terima,dan perpanjangan langganannya sudah kami proses.Mulai dari edisi 25 (Agst-Sep 2012) dan berakhir di edisi 30 (Juli-Agst 2013) ya Om,terima kasih informasinya.

Trims
Rahma

----------


## grinkz01

> Dear Om Miming,
> 
> Baik Om Miming,iuran sudah kami terima,dan perpanjangan langganannya sudah kami proses.Mulai dari edisi 25 (Agst-Sep 2012) dan berakhir di edisi 30 (Juli-Agst 2013) ya Om,terima kasih informasinya.
> 
> Trims
> Rahma


ok mbak rahma...thanks...

----------


## Koismagazine

*Konfirmasi Anggota Baru
Per Juli 2012 s/d Agustus 2012

*Dear Member,

Selamat bergabung dan terimakasih untuk partisipasinya. Berikut saya sampaikan KOI's ID untuk anggota baru. Kalau ada masalah silakan mail ke [email protected] atau telp 021-72792849







PERPANJANGAN ANGGOTA

2007 0562 0092
Rony Andry

2007 0031 0073
Stevanus Ferry Irawan

2009 0021 0129
Edwin Hartoyo Tanuwidjaja

2009 0411 0130
Ahmad SE.

2009 0021 0224
Julius Jaya BS Sesunan

2009 0021 0240
Dessy Arishandy

2009 0021 0246
SURYO WIJOYO

2009 0411 0247
Sonny Tanzil

2009 0021 0261
Ali Sutjipto

2009 0021 0298
Harry Luhur

2009 0355 0332
Hariadi

2009 0021 0351
Niko Julius Tjahya

2009 0361 0297
Adrianto E.N.

2010 0021 0483
Ibnu Gunawan

2010 0265 0493
Andi Supandi

2010 0355 0519
Yusak Samantha

2010 0021 0381
Budi Darmawan

2010 0021 0396
Giri Harsono

2010 0031 0464
Achmad Yudi

2010 0021 0468
Benny Kurniadi

2010 0022 0471
Rudi Poerwo

2010 0061 0477
Susantono Tanadi

2010 0021 0486
Chandra Bahari

2010 0024 0487
Isman Tjahyono

2010 0021 0489
Onggo

2010 0021 0492
Trianto Irawan

2010 0061 0494
Wahyu Hidayat

2010 0451 0501
Subhan Haris

2010 0061 0503
Darwin Tandjo

2010 0021 0508
Sugiyanto

2011 0251 0621
Alfie Radithya

2011 0021 0623
Yoris Rusamsi

2011 0021 0627
Wahyu Hidayat

2011 0021 0642
Rudy Witarsa

2011 0021 0642
Indra Maizir

2011 0541 0650
Solihin Wijaya

2011 0021 0549
Mr. Marvin Timothy Chang

2011 0031 0646
Miming Permadi










ANGGOTA BARU





2012 0354 0717
Ronny Prasetyo Nugroho

2012 0021 0718
Alpian Wangjaya

2012 0354 0719
Khusnanni H W

2012 0021 0720
Iguh Nugroho DP

2012 0651 0721
Yuwanto

2012 0771 0722
Safri ST,SH,MH

2012 0361 0723
I Putu Wirawan

2012 0562 0724
Ade Sudarso

2012 0021 0725
Budi Bowoleksono

2012 0021 0726
Akhmad Munawir

2012 0031 0727
Didik Sampurno

2012 0262 0728
Eri Satria

2012 0251 0729
Sora Lokita

2012 0021 0730
Winy Selawinata

2012 0021 0731
Rudy

2012 0274 0732
Budi Kristanto

2012 0251 0733
Aria Dharmawan

2012 0274 0734
Giri W Achmadi

2012 0021 0735
Widjanarko

2012 0021 0736
Djamal Naser Belfass

2012 0021 0737
Wiyonggo Mustopo

2012 0081 0738
Hiroshi Toyama

2012 0285 0739
Danang Agustomo

2012 0021 0740
Hasan Ng

2012 0021 0741
Veng In

2012 0022 0742
Andrianto Sylviano

2012 0021 0743
Husin wijaya

2012 0021 0744
Hanjaya Salim

2012 0021 0745
Herman Hadiwidjadjaputra

2012 0266 0746
Indra Budiman

----------


## Lila

*BUKTI TRANSAKSI TRANSFER DANA*

Tanggal
:
  15/11/2012

Jam
:
  22:47:24

Nomor Referensi
:
  00501B9A-5A35-BF6F-23C1-846B23BF7DD0

Tujuan Transfer
:
  4411254261

Nama Penerima
:
  YUDI HANIPURWOKO

Jumlah
:
 Rp.
210.000,00



Berita
:
  Ppjgn Anggota Kois


:
  Lila -201103610654

Jenis Transfer
:
  TRANSFER SEKARANG

Nomor Urut
:
  184668

Status
:
  TRANSAKSI BERHASIL





KOI'S ID: 2011 0361 0654

----------


## siunk

Slam at siang, bisa check keanggotaaan saya? Apa Sudah expired? Soal ya UDH agar lama tidak menerima manakah lagi... Apabila ingin memperpanjang harus tt ke mana sejumlah berapa? Terimakasih

----------


## siunk

Maaf , member saya valid bulan 10 tahun 2012.. Bisa check kapan majalah terakhir yg dikirim ke I'd 2010 0022 0507? Thanks

----------


## Koismagazine

> Maaf , member saya valid bulan 10 tahun 2012.. Bisa check kapan majalah terakhir yg dikirim ke I'd 2010 0022 0507? Thanks


Selamat siang,

Mohon maaf Om Siunk baru menjawab postingannya dikarenakan kemarin libur panjang,mengenai keanggotaan Om sudah kami follow up langsung ya.

Trims
Rahma

----------


## Koismagazine

> *BUKTI TRANSAKSI TRANSFER DANA*
> 
> Tanggal
> :
>   15/11/2012
> 
> Jam
> :
>   22:47:24
> ...


Selamat siang,

Baik Pak iuran sudah kami terima ,dan kami sudah jawab juga via email,mohon di cek.

Trims
Rahma

----------


## tosailover

Kalau status keanggotaan saya bagaimana? Thanks

----------


## si808

mau donk ikut member...caranya gmana om..???

----------


## budjayz

kalau punya saya sudah diproses kah?
nama : budi wicaksono hadi
koi-s ID : 2010 0021 0515
thanks

----------


## Koismagazine

Selamat sore,

Caranya mudah Om cukup mengisi formulir berlangganan saja. ada alamat email Om nanti kami kirimkan formulir berlangganannya.

Trims
Rahma

----------


## Koismagazine

> kalau punya saya sudah diproses kah?
> nama : budi wicaksono hadi
> koi-s ID : 2010 0021 0515
> thanks


Dear Om Budi,

Sudah di proses om,majalah edisi terbaru juga sudah dikirim apakah sudah terima?

Trims
Rahma

----------


## Koismagazine

> Kalau status keanggotaan saya bagaimana? Thanks


Selamat sore,

Keanggotaan Om habis di edisi ini,ingin sekalian perpanjang Om?

Trims
Rahma

----------


## Koismagazine

> mau donk ikut member...caranya gmana om..???


Selamat sore,

Caranya mudah Om cukup mengisi formulir berlangganan saja. ada alamat email Om nanti kami kirimkan formulir berlangganannya.

Trims
Rahma

----------


## tosailover

> Selamat sore,
> 
> Keanggotaan Om habis di edisi ini,ingin sekalian perpanjang Om?
> 
> Trims
> Rahma


Boleh, tolong pm saya mesti transfer berapa dan kemana. Tks

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Kalau atas nama : Slamet Kurniawan
Apakah keanggotaannya perlu diperpanjang ?

----------


## Glenardo

> Kalau atas nama : Slamet Kurniawan
> Apakah keanggotaannya perlu diperpanjang ?


Kalo ini bayar special membership life time......

----------


## si808

> Selamat sore,
> 
> Caranya mudah Om cukup mengisi formulir berlangganan saja. ada alamat email Om nanti kami kirimkan formulir berlangganannya.
> 
> Trims
> Rahma


bole deh om...kirim aja ke [email protected]
ditunggu yaa..thnxxx....

----------


## Koismagazine

> bole deh om...kirim aja ke [email protected]
> ditunggu yaa..thnxxx....


Selamat siang,

Formulir pendaftarannya sudah di email ya Om,mohon di cek.

Trims
Rahma

----------


## Koismagazine

> Boleh, tolong pm saya mesti transfer berapa dan kemana. Tks


Selamat siang,

Untuk no rek nya sudah saya PM ya Om,mohon di cek.

Trims
Rahma

----------


## mario85

Punyaku jg uda transfer kmaren tgl 23nov kmaren saya sudah email

----------


## f4is4l

Konfirmasi Setoran member :
Sudah Transfer

Tanggal : 25/11/12
Pkl        : 14:15:15
Ke Rek BCA an. Yudi Hanipurwoko
Jumlah Rp. 390.000
Hal : Berlangganan Majalah Koi untuk 12 edisi
Benar ga ya posting dimari..

Trims.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Punyaku jg uda transfer kmaren tgl 23nov kmaren saya sudah email


Selamat Pagi,

Baik Om Mario untuk perpanjangan berlangganannya sudah di proses ya Om,

Trims
Rahma

----------


## Koismagazine

> Konfirmasi Setoran member :
> Sudah Transfer
> 
> Tanggal : 25/11/12
> Pkl        : 14:15:15
> Ke Rek BCA an. Yudi Hanipurwoko
> Jumlah Rp. 390.000
> Hal : Berlangganan Majalah Koi untuk 12 edisi
> Benar ga ya posting dimari..
> ...


Selamat pagi,

Baik Om f4is4l,iuran sudah kami terima dan untuk perpanjangan berlangganannya sudah di proses ya Om,mulai dari edisi No.27 (Jan-Feb 2013) dan berakhir di edisi No.38 (Nov-Des 2014).Terima kasih atas informasinya.

Trims
Rahma

----------


## Koismagazine

*Konfirmasi Anggota Baru
Per September 2012 s/d November 2012

*Dear Member,

Selamat bergabung dan terimakasih untuk partisipasinya. Berikut saya  sampaikan KOI's ID untuk anggota baru. Kalau ada masalah silakan mail ke  [email protected] atau telp 021-72792849


PERPANJANGAN ANGGOTA

2008 0262 0119
Mohammad Rahmat

2009 0024 0152
Mario Bernardus Santoso

2009 0021 0180
Dedi Gouw

2009 0021 0208
Liauw Sin Bun

2009 0285 0252
Andrianto

2009 0721 0286
Budi Tedjakusuma

2009 0022 0288
Lukas Tanusanjaya

2009 0761 0293
Adiyanto

2009 0265 0304
dr. H. Iwan

2009 0021 0307
Albert Pusung

2009 0021 0340
Marulloh

2009 0021 0348
Freddyanto Tirtadjaya

2009 0024 0355
Hendro Wirawan

2009 0021 0361
Yongky Tanudjaja

2010 0022 0507
Uung Tanuwidjaja

2010 0021 0515
Budi Wicaksono Hadi

2010 0021 0516
Lio Kurniawan

2010 0061 0518
Lim Yong Tek

2010 0021 0520
Wisata Koi

2010 0291 0550
Hermawan (Kudus)

2011 0021 0581
Budi Kurniawan, dr, SpPD

2011 0361 0654
Lila Ekajaya

2011 0355 0656
Sugiharto Purnomo

2011 0361 0661
Herwindo

2011 0741 0664
Hendry

2011 0031 0673
Donny Christiaan

2011 0651 0674
DR. M. Sidqi Anwar Sp. A

2011 0511 0682
Panji Suci Sukmajaya

2011 0251 0689
Anton Tri Untoro Raharjo

2011 0285 0690
Teguh Arifanto Setiawan




ANGGOTA BARU









2012 0021 0747
Ricky Muhammad B

2012 0021 0748
Marcus Marzuki Gozali

2012 0741 0749
James Lidra

2012 0773 0750
Tri Whisnu Whardhana

2012 0022 0751
Martin Sinfrin

2012 0031 0752
Wendy Christiansen

2012 0361 0753
Anna Liparissa

2012 0285 0754
Erick Wibowo

2012 0254 0755
Ir. Nurdin Apandi

2012 0021 0756
Enriko Sutarto

----------


## Glenardo

Mohon di cek perpanjangan 1 tahun untuk

1. Glenardo Yopie
2. Paul Purawinata

Salam...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Bu, mohon infornya, kapan saya perlu memperpanjang keanggotaan ?

----------


## rubbie

tolong di check masa berlaku keanggotan saya juga bu rahma

----------


## Koismagazine

> Mohon di cek perpanjangan 1 tahun untuk
> 
> 1. Glenardo Yopie
> 2. Paul Purawinata
> 
> Salam...


Selamat Pagi,

Maaf baru di balas, untuk perpanjangan berlangganannya sudah masuk Om iurannya. dan perpanjangan an Om Glenardo & Om Paul Purawinta sudah di proses.
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Koismagazine

> Bu, mohon infornya, kapan saya perlu memperpanjang keanggotaan ?


Sealamat pagi,

Maaf Om Slamet baru di jawab, masa berlangganan Om masih sisa 1 edisi lagi,  nanti kami akan kirimkan surat pemberitahuannya bersamaan dengan kiriman majalah edisi No.27 (Jan-Feb 2013).
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Koismagazine

> tolong di check masa berlaku keanggotan saya juga bu rahma


Selamat Pagi,

Untuk masa berlangganan Om Rubbie masih lama Om, habis di edisi No.32 (Nov-Des 2013).
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Sealamat pagi,
> 
> Maaf Om Slamet baru di jawab, masa berlangganan Om masih sisa 1 edisi lagi,  nanti kami akan kirimkan surat pemberitahuannya bersamaan dengan kiriman majalah edisi No.27 (Jan-Feb 2013).
> Terima kasih.
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Rahma


terima kasih bu, nanti saya mau perpanjang sekalian 2 tahun Saja.

----------


## Koismagazine

> terima kasih bu, nanti saya mau perpanjang sekalian 2 tahun Saja.


Selamat siagn Om Slamet,

Baik Om ditunggu perpanjangannya.
terima kasih.

Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## agent23

udah perpanjang iuran anggotanya.
Berikut bukti transfernya
Tolong diupdate
trm kasih

Tanggal : 01/02/2013           Jam : 14:20:32 






   TRANSFER DANA-TRANSFER KE REK. BCA






*TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES
*


  TANGGAL
  : 
 01/02/2013

 JAM
  : 
 14:20:36

 NOMOR REFERENSI
  : 
 76241522-BB0E-DE5A-E9F2-C685071E3CCF

 TUJUAN TRANSFER
  : 
 4411254261

 NAMA
  : 
 YUDI HANIPURWOKO

 JUMLAH
  : 
 Rp. 
200.000,00




 BERITA
  : 
 Iuran anggota     


  : 
 # 2009.0021.0173  

 JENIS TRANSFER
  : 
 TRANSFER SEKARANG

 NOMOR URUT
  : 
 218926

  *CATAT NOMOR REFERENSI 
SEBAGAI BUKTI TRANSAKSI ANDA*

----------


## Koismagazine

> udah perpanjang iuran anggotanya.
> Berikut bukti transfernya
> Tolong diupdate
> trm kasih
> 
> Tanggal : 01/02/2013           Jam : 14:20:32 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


selamat siang,

Baik Om iurannya sudah kami terima, dan perpanjangan berlangganannya sudah kami proses. Mulai dari edisi no.28 (Mar-Apr 2013) dan berakhir di edisi no.33 (Jan-Feb 2014) ya Om.
Terima  kasih informasinya.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## rwendi

Saya punya no anggota koi-s berapa ya?

----------


## Koismagazine

> Saya punya no anggota koi-s berapa ya?


Selamat siang,

Untuk ni ID Om 2013 0021 0764
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## mobyj

Kemaren saya sudah email bukti transfer apakah sudah diterima?
Bernardi
iuran 2 tahun, 390rb
201102740683

----------


## Koismagazine

> Kemaren saya sudah email bukti transfer apakah sudah diterima?
> Bernardi
> iuran 2 tahun, 390rb
> 201102740683


Selamat siang,


Sudah di konfirmasi via email ya Om,
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Sam KOI

salam bu,
saya minta di email form pendaftaran ke [email protected]


thanks 
samkoi

----------


## Koismagazine

> salam bu,
> saya minta di email form pendaftaran ke [email protected]
> 
> 
> thanks 
> samkoi


Selamat siang,

Formulirnya sudah kami kirim ke email Om ya, Mohon di cek.
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Wijono

bu rahma,
tolong di email form pendaftaran ke [email protected]
sekalian tanya biaya pendaftaran plus langganan majalah 1 th berapa
tks

salam,
wijono

----------


## Koismagazine

> bu rahma,
> tolong di email form pendaftaran ke [email protected]
> sekalian tanya biaya pendaftaran plus langganan majalah 1 th berapa
> tks
> 
> salam,
> wijono


Selamat siang,

Formulirnya sudah di email ya Pak, mohon dicek, untuk biaya berlangganan 1 thn Pulau Jawa 200rb Luar Jawa 210rb, 2 thn Pulau Jawa 390rb, Luar Jawa 400rb Pak,
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## PrinZe

Saya juga donk dikirim formulirnya  ke [email protected]

----------


## Koismagazine

> Saya juga donk dikirim formulirnya  ke [email protected]


Selamat sore,

Formulirnya sudah dikirim ke email Om ya, mohon di cek.
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## LVandCK

Saya tertarik untuk berlangannan, mohon formulir bisa dikirimkan ke [email protected]
Terima kasih.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Saya tertarik untuk berlangannan, mohon formulir bisa dikirimkan ke [email protected]
> Terima kasih.



Selamat sore,


Formulir pendaftaran berlangganannya sudah dikirim ke email Om ya, mohon di cek.
Terima kasih


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## allicante

Hallo bu, sy sdh transfer u/ membership

Terima kasih Anda telah menggunakan fasilitas Internet Banking BCA.
Berikut ini adalah informasi transaksi yang telah Anda lakukan di Internet Banking BCA :
*	Tanggal	*:*	23/03/2013
*	Jam	*:*	12:51:35
*	Jenis Transaksi	*:*	TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA
*	Rekening Tujuan	*:*	4411254261
*	Nominal	*:*	Rp.200.000,00
*	Berita	*:*	OKKAN / ALLICANTE
*	*	******	MEMBERSHIP
*	Jenis Transfer	*:*	SEKARANG
*	No. Referensi	*:*	5EBF01E1-D2A7-BAC8-F1CE-85EF543C8950
*	Status	*:*	BERHASIL
*

----------


## Koismagazine

> Hallo bu, sy sdh transfer u/ membership
> 
> Terima kasih Anda telah menggunakan fasilitas Internet Banking BCA.
> Berikut ini adalah informasi transaksi yang telah Anda lakukan di Internet Banking BCA :
> *    Tanggal    *:*    23/03/2013
> *    Jam    *:*    12:51:35
> *    Jenis Transaksi    *:*    TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA
> *    Rekening Tujuan    *:*    4411254261
> *    Nominal    *:*    Rp.200.000,00
> ...


Selamat pagi,

Baik Pak, Iurannya sudah diterima,,mau mulai lagi dari edisi berapa Pak, karena terakhir habis di edisi no.23, dan sekarang sudah yang ke no.28.
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Koismagazine

*Konfirmasi Anggota Baru
Per Desember 2012 s/d April 2013

*Dear Member,

Selamat bergabung dan terimakasih untuk partisipasinya. Berikut saya   sampaikan KOI's ID untuk anggota baru. Kalau ada masalah silakan mail ke   [email protected] atau telp 021-72792849


PERPANJANGAN ANGGOTA

2007 0361 0090
Hadi Irawan

2008 0021 0100
Triyuga Satyawan

2009 0251 0126
Oktrado FH

2009 0021 0140
T Teddy Mulianto

2009 0021 0155
Dendi Rustandi

2009 0022 0169
Nico Lukman

2009 0021 0173
Andrew Sutjipta

2009 0021 0182
Glenardo Yopie

2009 0354 0188
Doni Hartono

2009 0031 0199
Hartono

2009 0021 0200
Binwardi Gonawan

2009 0022 0213
Okkan Kartoyo

2009 0021 0216
Indra Mulia Wilis

2009 0021 0267
Limjohan

2009 0271 0309
Gozali Mh.

2009 0752 0326
Capt. Benny Taslim

2009 0031 0329
Paulino Kwok

2009 0268 0337
Ahmad Syarifudin

2010 0285 0368
Iman Hartanto

2010 0022 0370
Iwan Irawan

2010 0751 0395
Suardi Gunawan

2010 0021 0396
Giri Harsono

2010 0361 0402
Rudi Chandra

2010 0251 0405
Eko Oktavianto

2010 0411 0408
Irwansyah Sukarana

2010 0021 0410
Agus Adisuhanto

2010 0021 0432
DUTA KOI

2010 0021 0441
Musa Ichwanshah

2010 0021 0448
KID KOI

2010 0021 0455
Wibowo Santoso

2010 0021 0457
Henry Artama Wijaya

2010 0411 0460
David

2010 0021 0463
Zamrullah

2010 0021 0506
Juan Setiadi

2010 0031 0512
Haryo Pratiknyo

2010 0283 0530
Beny Sukendro

2010 0021 0533
Paul Purawinata

2010 0061 0534
Lie Jimmy

2010 0021 0537
Hendy Kowanda

2010 0363 0541
I. B. P. Surya Putra

2011 0024 0542
Edy Sudarmaji

2011 0262 0545
Bagusnawan

2011 0021 0547
Budiono Gunawan

2011 0021 0555
Mediarto

2011 0021 0559
Mr. Wilson Subandi

2011 0551 0564
Wengki Lienardi

2011 0031 0577
Jonathan Prasojo Prayitno

2011 0342 0596
Samsul Ridwan

2011 0021 0607
Herman Witono

2011 0031 0613
Cheng Cheung Shun

2011 0021 0648
Filbert Soeryadi

2011 0773 0658
Usep Saepudin

2011 0021 0663
Hendrawan Sudarpo

2011 0342 0678
Ali Mubin

2012 0022 0688
Irvan Nurdin

2012 0031 0692
Eric Effendi

2012 0022 0696
Yu Ming

2012 0021 0707
DR.Priche Dewantie Hatoen

2012 0021 0708
Angga Maulana

2012 0354 0717
Ronny Prasetyo Nugroho

2012 0021 0726
Akhmad Munawir

2012 0021 0730
Winy Selawinata



ANGGOTA BARU


2012 0021 0757
Edwin

2012 0380 0758
David Fulbertus

2013 0022 0759
Tjandra Widjaja

2013 0021 0760
Hermawan Adhiyanto

2013 0271 0761
Mr. Boby Aswin

2013 0361 0762
Ida Bagus Gde Widjayakusuma

2013 0274 0763
Erwin Hendargo

2013 0021 0764
Rendy Wendi

2013 0031 0765
Stefano Wibowo

2013 0021 0766
Jack Kamarudin

2013 0361 0767
Muljadi Kantiana Surjonogo

2013 0271 0768
Sam Koi

2013 0021 0769
Julius Wijaya

2013 0024 0770
Achun Go

2013 0021 0771
Felix Denanta

2013 0031 0772
Tandi Iswandi

2013 0411 0773
Arman Setiawan

2013 0021 0774
Suherman Haryanto

2013 0021 0775
Winoto

2013 0021 0776
Leopold Djapari

2013 0021 0777
Christian Widjaja

2013 0021 0778
Ricky Mahendra

2013 0021 0779
M.H Januardi Siregar

2013 0355 0780
Maryanto

2013 0231 0781
Susanto

----------


## d1d1

Salam bu admin,
Boleh email form pendaftaran ke [email protected]
Thanks

----------


## Koismagazine

> Salam bu admin,
> Boleh email form pendaftaran ke [email protected]
> Thanks


Selamat siang,

Untuk formulir pendaftarannya sudah di email ya Pak, mohon di cek.
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## allicante

Lapor Bu Mod, sudah transfer hasil lelang borong 4 tosai malam ini;

*BUKTI TRANSAKSI TRANSFER DANA*

Tanggal
 :
  18/04/2013

Jam
:
  22:53:42

Nomor Referensi
 :
  396CC7CF-8960-619C-3CB1-4ACB85EB07C3

Tujuan Transfer
:
  4411254261

Nama Penerima
 :
  YUDI HANIPURWOKO

Jumlah
  :
 Rp.
700.000,00




Berita
 :
  allicante lelang


 :
  borong 4 tosai

Jenis Transfer
 :
  TRANSFER SEKARANG

Nomor Urut
 :
  062921

Status
 :
  TRANSAKSI BERHASI



Thanks

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Selamat Malam.. Konfirmasi Om.. User an Wahyu Adiwinanto Formulir sudah terkirim.. Bukti transfer sudah dikirim Konfirmasi ID 2013 0287 0790.. Terima kasih

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Bu, maaf, baru memperpanjang keanggotaan sekarang, berikut bukti transfernya. Terima kasih atas bantuannya.m-Transfer
BERHASIL
23/05 15:17:12
Ke 4411254261
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 400,000.00

Ref 023151712556

----------


## Koismagazine

> Bu, maaf, baru memperpanjang keanggotaan sekarang, berikut bukti transfernya. Terima kasih atas bantuannya.m-Transfer
> BERHASIL
> 23/05 15:17:12
> Ke 4411254261
> YUDI HANIPURWOKO
> Rp. 400,000.00
> 
> Ref 023151712556


Selamat sore,

Baik Om Slamet, untuk iurannya sudah masuk, mau mulai lagi dari edisi o berapa Om? karena terakhir itu di edisi No.27 (Jan-Feb 2013).
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

bu saya 2013 0271 0761 Mr. Boby Aswin , belum terima kartu id nya

----------


## Koismagazine

> bu saya 2013 0271 0761 Mr. Boby Aswin , belum terima kartu id nya


Selamat siang Om Boby,

Untuk kartu membernya akan kami kirim bersamaan dengan pengiriman majalah edisi kali ini Pak, mohon di tunggu ya Pak.
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Selamat sore,
> 
> Baik Om Slamet, untuk iurannya sudah masuk, mau mulai lagi dari edisi o berapa Om? karena terakhir itu di edisi No.27 (Jan-Feb 2013).
> Terima kasih.
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Rahma


Mulai edisi 29 boleh bu ?

salam,
Slamet

----------


## tomahawk

Bu saya tadi pagi ada transfer perpanjang mohon di crk

Thanks

----------


## Koismagazine

> Bu saya tadi pagi ada transfer perpanjang mohon di crk
> 
> Thanks


Selamat sore,

Baik Om, iurannya sudah masuk dan majalahnya sudah dikirim hari ini, ditunggu saja ya Om,
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Koismagazine

> Mulai edisi 29 boleh bu ?
> 
> salam,
> Slamet


Selamat sore,

Baik Om Slamet mulai lagi dari edisi No.29 ya Om. Majalah dikrim hari ini.
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Pauran

Selamat malam mbak Rahma
Informasi siang tadi saya sudah transfer iuran perpanjangan keanggotaan, mohon dicek
Tks.

Salam,
Martinus

----------


## Koismagazine

> Selamat malam mbak Rahma
> Informasi siang tadi saya sudah transfer iuran perpanjangan keanggotaan, mohon dicek
> Tks.
> 
> Salam,
> Martinus


Selamat siang,

 Baik Om, untuk iurannya sudah masuk. dan perpanjangan berlanggannya sudah di proses ya Om.
Terima kasih atas informasinya.

Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## son777

sudah tranfer u perpanjangan trims ya.....

----------


## Koismagazine

> sudah tranfer u perpanjangan trims ya.....


Selamat siang,

Baik Pak iurannya sudah diterima, terima kasih atas informasinya.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## iwan jack

selamat sore mbak Rahma,
salam kenal.saya dari Medan mau daftar jadi anggota baru.
ini alamat emailnya
[email protected]
terima kasih.

----------


## Koismagazine

> selamat sore mbak Rahma,
> salam kenal.saya dari Medan mau daftar jadi anggota baru.
> ini alamat emailnya
> [email protected]
> terima kasih.


Selamat pagi,

Untuk formulir pendaftaran nya sudah aku email ya Pak, Mohon di cek.


Terima kasih.

----------


## GAPS

pagi..sy udah trans untuk perpanjang keanggotaan a/n GAPS mohon di cek no ref :004072307342..tq

----------


## Koismagazine

> pagi..sy udah trans untuk perpanjang keanggotaan a/n GAPS mohon di cek no ref :004072307342..tq


Selamat siang,

Baik Om, iurannya sudah masuk. dan perpanjangan membernya sudah kami proses.
Terima kasih informasinya.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Koismagazine

*Konfirmasi Anggota Baru
Per Mei 2013 s/d Juli 2013

*Dear Member,

Selamat bergabung dan terimakasih untuk partisipasinya. Berikut saya    sampaikan KOI's ID untuk anggota baru. Kalau ada masalah silakan mail ke    [email protected] atau telp 021-72792849


PERPANJANGAN ANGGOTA

2009 0231 0202
Alex Khaerudin

2009 0021 0240
Dessy Arishandy

2009 0411 0247
Sonny Tanzil

2009 0021 0261
Ali Sutjipto

2009 0021 0280
Martinus Pauran

2009 0341 0327
Jusri Kohar

2010 0061 0477
Susantono Tanadi

2010 0362 0478
Budi Sanjaya Putra

2010 0362 0479
Agus Harta Gunawan

2010 0021 0483
Ibnu Gunawan

2010 0061 0503
Darwin Tandjo

2011 0021 0563
Slamet Kurniawan

2011 0021 0602
Edy Rizal, SH

2011 0251 0621
Alfie Radithya

2011 0021 0623
Yoris Rusamsi

2011 0281 0629
Andrei Setiawan

2011 0021 0675
Richard Stephanus

2012 0021 0716
Eddi Sunardi

2012 0021 0741
Peng In

2012 0022 0742
Andrianto Sylviano




ANGGOTA BARU

2013 0061 0782
Suryani

2013 0361 0783
Daniel

2013 0263 0784
drh.Chandra Brahmantya

2013 0921 0785
Denny Steven

2013 0251 0786
Yohanes Mardjoko

2013 0266 0787
Didi

2013 0022 0788
Suryanto

2013 0021 0789
Hendrawan

2013 0287 0790
dr. Wahyu Adiwinanto,SpA

2013 0031 0791
Edwin Pranata

2013 0285 0792
Abdurrokhim

2013 0021 0793
Schubert Sebastian

2013 0274 0794
Bayu Sagoro

2013 0031 0795
Salim Suyono

2013 0021 0796
Erick Chandra

2013 0021 0797
Eddy Purwanto

2013 0021 0798
Eris

2013 0024 0799
Zaki Yamani

2013 0021 0800
Eddy Joe

2013 0021 0801
Ir. Sanyoto Sastrowardoyo

----------


## achmad

Tanggal : 26/08/2013           Jam : 10:07:03 






  TRANSFER DANA-TRANSFER KE REK. BCA






*TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES
*




 Tanggal : 26/08/2013           Jam : 10:07:03 






  TRANSFER DANA-TRANSFER KE REK. BCA






*TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES
*

----------


## achmad

Terima kasih Anda telah menggunakan fasilitas Internet Banking BCA.
Berikut ini adalah informasi transaksi yang telah Anda lakukan di Internet Banking BCA : 
Tanggal
 : 
26/08/2013


Jam
 : 
10:06:46


Jenis Transaksi
 : 
TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA


Rekening Tujuan
 : 
4411254261


Nominal
 : 
Rp.210.000,00


Berita
 : 
ACHMAD




-


Jenis Transfer
 : 
SEKARANG


No. Referensi
 : 
C4F94F7B-708C-2F1F-7B72-029435B6A1D7


Status
 : 
BERHASIL




Semoga informasi ini bermanfaat bagi Anda.
Terima kasih.

Hormat Kami, PT. Bank Central Asia,Tbk

----------


## achmad

Maaf berantakan, mohon diterima dan diproses perpanjangan anggota a.n. Achmad  . terimakasih

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Om boleh tanya keanggotaan saya kapan habis nya y... Takut ke lupaan ni...

----------


## Koismagazine

> Om boleh tanya keanggotaan saya kapan habis nya y... Takut ke lupaan ni...


Selamat siang,

Om Whisnu , kenaggotaannya masih sampai edisi No.37 (Jul - Agst 2014)
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Koismagazine

> Maaf berantakan, mohon diterima dan diproses perpanjangan anggota a.n. Achmad  . terimakasih


Selamat siang,

Baik Om, iurannya sudah diterima, dan perpanjangan membernya sudah di proses ya Om,
Terima kasih informasinya.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## grinkz01

mbak rahma...saya barusan memperpanjang membership smp agustus 2014 ya.....trims

konfirmasi nomor 17E89EFA-5D38-4CDA-F4A8-ACE0C3970128

----------


## Gold

> mbak rahma...saya barusan memperpanjang membership smp agustus 2014 ya.....trims
> 
> konfirmasi nomor 17E89EFA-5D38-4CDA-F4A8-ACE0C3970128


perlu ditiru pak

----------


## Koismagazine

> mbak rahma...saya barusan memperpanjang membership smp agustus 2014 ya.....trims
> 
> konfirmasi nomor 17E89EFA-5D38-4CDA-F4A8-ACE0C3970128


Selamat siang,

Baik Om, iurannya sudah masuk, mulai perpanjang lagi dari edisi No.31-36 ya Om,
Terima kasih informasinya.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## epoe

Setelah masuk sebagai anggota baru, baru dapat merasakan betapa asyiknya ....bisa ikut lelang, dapet ilmu Koi dari suhu2, dapat silaturahmi dg teman2 hobbiest, dan dapat majalah Koi-s lagi ............... *4 tahun*. :Tape:

----------


## Gold

> Setelah masuk sebagai anggota baru, baru dapat merasakan betapa asyiknya ....bisa ikut lelang, dapet ilmu Koi dari suhu2, dapat silaturahmi dg teman2 hobbiest, dan dapat majalah Koi-s lagi ............... *4 tahun*.


setuju pak

----------


## boedirawan

Malam mbak, mau lapor saya anggota baru 

Gmn yah prosedurnya?

----------


## edwin

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
06/10 20:40:47
Ke 4411254261
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 390,000.00
Edwin 0129
Ref 006204047029

----------


## Koismagazine

> Malam mbak, mau lapor saya anggota baru 
> 
> Gmn yah prosedurnya?



Selamat sore,

Maksudnya bagaimana ya Pak? kalau ingin berlangganan majalah bisa menhubungi saya Pak, kalau untuk member baru di Forum ini biasanya memperkenalkan diri di thread Perkenalan ya Pak. Apabila ada informasi yang kurang jelas bisa menghubungi saya di No. 021 7279 2849 (Jam Kerja).
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Koismagazine

> m-Transfer
> BERHASIL
> 06/10 20:40:47
> Ke 4411254261
> YUDI HANIPURWOKO
> Rp. 390,000.00
> Edwin 0129
> Ref 006204047029


Selamat sore,

Baik Om Edwin, iurannya sudah diterima, dan perpanjangan berlangganan sudah di proses ya Om, tinggal tunggu majalahnya saja.
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## dutomo

mbak rahma, saya post message ini minggu lalu di thread formulir keanggotaan, tp bln ada yg menanggapi:


Selamat sore,

Mau berlangganan/ daftar. Formulir tolong di email ke [email protected]

Thanks

----------


## Koismagazine

*Konfirmasi Anggota Baru
Per Agustus 2013 s/d Oktober 2013

*Dear Member,

Selamat bergabung dan terimakasih untuk partisipasinya. Berikut saya     sampaikan KOI's ID untuk anggota baru. Kalau ada masalah silakan mail ke     [email protected] atau telp 021-72792849


PERPANJANGAN ANGGOTA

2007 0562 0092
Rony Andry

2008 0021 0113
Alvin_Harirahardjo

2009 0021 0129
Edwin Hartoyo Tanuwidjaja

2009 0411 0130
Ahmad SE.

2009 0265 0136
Candra Wijaya

2009 0022 0288
Lukas Tanusanjaya

2009 0761 0293
Adiyanto

2009 0361 0297
Adrianto E.N.

2009 0265 0304
dr. H. Iwan

2009 0331 0335
Yohanes Kurniawan

2010 0021 0366
Muhammad Rizal

2010 0022 0398
Joedimas

2010 0022 0416
Agustinus Foe

2010 0031 0464
Achmad Yudi

2010 0021 0489
Onggo

2010 0265 0493
Andi Supandi

2010 0021 0502
Dony Lesmana

2010 0061 0518
Lim Yong Tek

2011 0021 0561
Antriady Panjaitan

2011 0031 0646
Miming Permadi

2011 0355 0656
Sugiharto Purnomo

2011 0021 0657
Mia Ariessa

2011 0022 0660
Mr. Edwar Gani

2011 0031 0673
Donny Christiaan

2012 0266 0746
Indra Budiman



ANGGOTA BARU

2013 0021 0802



Budiono Wijanto

2013 0021 0803
Rais Idris

2013 0021 0804
Aryo Kusumowibowo

2013 0021 0805
Rediansyah

2013 0031 0806
Rachman Suharli

2013 0251 0807
Azhari

2013 0031 0808
Agoes Wiyono

2013 0021 0809
Gatot Adhi Prasetyo

2013 0021 0810
Daniel Tirta

2013 0021 0811
Dipa Agung Utomo

2013 0021 0812
Mohamad Yogaswara

2013 0021 0813
Bobby Chandra

2013 0021 0814
Henry Sutanto

----------


## Samurai Koi Surabaya

untuk Samurai Koi Surabaya apa sudah terdaftar sebagai anggota baru ya? Kita sudah melakukan transfer untuk 3 tahun dan sudah konfirmasi ke Mba Rahma. thank you.

----------


## Koismagazine

> untuk Samurai Koi Surabaya apa sudah terdaftar sebagai anggota baru ya? Kita sudah melakukan transfer untuk 3 tahun dan sudah konfirmasi ke Mba Rahma. thank you.



Selamat siang,

Sudah terdaftar kok Pak, itu yang aku posting rekap sampai bulan Oktober, sedangkan bapak daftarnya di bulan November.
jadi nanti aku masukkan di rekap berikutnya.
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Yaniesbe

Saya sudah transfer minggu lalu, dan kirim form registrasi by email

Apa sudah diterima ya...? 

Terima kasih atas infonya

Yaniesbe

----------


## Koismagazine

> Saya sudah transfer minggu lalu, dan kirim form registrasi by email
> 
> Apa sudah diterima ya...? 
> 
> Terima kasih atas infonya
> 
> Yaniesbe


Selamat pagi,

Sudah diterima Pak, aku juga sudah balas by email Pak. Apakah belum terima?


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Yaniesbe

> Selamat pagi,
> 
> Sudah diterima Pak, aku juga sudah balas by email Pak. Apakah belum terima?
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Rahma


Belum ada Bu Rahma,

Saya coba kirim lagi email ke [email protected] ya..

Terima kasih

----------


## Yaniesbe

Bu Rahma, majalahnya sudah aku terima..

Terima kasih ya..

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Majalah yg baru apa sudah terbit ya bu rahma ?

----------


## Koismagazine

> Majalah yg baru apa sudah terbit ya bu rahma ?


Selamat pagi,

Belum terbit Om, kemungkinan kita terbit di januari 2014.
Terima kasih.

----------


## Koismagazine

*Konfirmasi Anggota Baru
Per November 2013 s/d Januari 2014

*Dear Member,

Selamat bergabung dan terimakasih untuk partisipasinya. Berikut saya      sampaikan KOI's ID untuk anggota baru. Kalau ada masalah silakan mail  ke     [email protected] atau telp 021-72792849
*

PERPANJANGAN ANGGOTA*

2006 0021 0031
Reynaldo Vidella  ( Dodo )

2009 0021 0311
Hamdani

2009 0031 0324
Edi Santoso

2010 0031 0517
Kenkoiku

2010 0021 0520
Wisata Koi

2011 0022 0548
Benny Gunawan

2012 0022 0751
Martin Sinfrin




*ANGGOTA BARU*

2013 0061 0815
Efendy

2013 0031 0816
Takim / Eric Effendi

2013 0342 0817
A. Yani Esbe

2013 0711 0818
Hary Kusuma,ST

2013 0021 0819
Benny Taruna

2013 0231 0820
Ridwan

2013 0031 0821
Jacob Kuntjoro

2014 0370 0822
Sumitro Winarto

2014 0361 0823
Andy Kwari Soeharsono

----------


## Yaniesbe

:Behindsofa:  Ayo....ayo... siapa yang belum jadi anggota....  :Behindsofa:  
atau yang belum sempat perpanjang keanggotaan.... 

*Bersatu kita kuat... dengan koi-s kita hebat...*

----------


## RafflesG

Nama saya kok blm terdaftar?

----------


## Admin Forum

> Nama saya kok blm terdaftar?


Itu posisi terakhir sampai jan 2014 om,, 
Om masuk ke feb ya..

----------


## RafflesG

Oh iya, sorry baru baca sampe januari 2014, saya emang gabung feb

----------


## Joedimas

mari mari semua members kois kita gabung di TEMU AKBAR MEMBERS KOIS 2014
bersatu kita kuat 
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Admin Forum

> mari mari semua members kois kita gabung di TEMU AKBAR MEMBERS KOIS 2014
> bersatu kita kuat 
> bersama kois kita hebat


Siap om,,,semoga semua member bisa ikut acara TEMU AKBAR
Semangat om...

----------


## ademilanforever



----------


## Yaniesbe

:Becky:  :Becky:  Kita kampanyekan juga.... agar member forum Koi-s bayar keanggotaan... :Becky:  :Becky: 
 :Pray2:  Semua....semua... :Pray2: 

 :First:  :First:  Biar koi-s benar-benar kuat dan hebat...  :First:  :First: 

 :Behindsofa: * Ayo...ayo.... siapa yang belum transfer uang keanggotaan...? Segera transfer*  :Behindsofa: *

**Dapat Majalah lho...*

----------


## Joedimas

> Kita kampanyekan juga.... agar member forum Koi-s bayar keanggotaan...
>  Semua....semua...
> 
>  Biar koi-s benar-benar kuat dan hebat... 
> 
> * Ayo...ayo.... siapa yang belum transfer uang keanggotaan...? Segera transfer* *
> 
> **Dapat Majalah lho...*


betul om kadang members suka lupa kapan berakhinys ke angoutaannya hehehhe
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Koismagazine

> 



Baik Om Rahmat, iurannya sudah diterima. dan perpanjangan berlanggannya sudah di proses.
Terima kasih informasinya.

----------


## Ardi Marzan

Mau permisi pada para suhu-suhu koi's
Mau menjadi anggota
Fomulir sudah di email ke
*[email protected]*
Dan
*[email protected]*

----------


## Koismagazine

> Mau permisi pada para suhu-suhu koi's
> Mau menjadi anggota
> Fomulir sudah di email ke
> *[email protected]*
> Dan
> *[email protected]*



Baik Om, untuk form dan iurannya sudah diterima, mau mulai berlangganan dari edisi nomor berapa ya?

Trims,
Rahma

----------


## Ardi Marzan

edisi nomor berapa aja

----------


## wahyukoi

Maaf numpang tanya.status keanggotaan saya ggimana ya.sudah bisa ikut lelang belum.tqs

----------


## Admin Forum

> Maaf numpang tanya.status keanggotaan saya ggimana ya.sudah bisa ikut lelang belum.tqs


Maaf Pak untuk No ID nya berapa ya?

----------


## Altair

Maaf Om Admin.. Newbii.. Klo mau daftar keanggotaan biar dapat No ID gmn caranya ya? Trima Kasih

----------


## david_pupu

om admin, 

saya udh daftar pas acara 26 april yg lalu. mohon infonya kapan untuk no ID, kartu kois dan majalahnya

----------


## Koismagazine

> om admin, 
> 
> saya udh daftar pas acara 26 april yg lalu. mohon infonya kapan untuk no ID, kartu kois dan majalahnya



Selamat pagi,

Om david, untuk No. ID nya 2014 0021 0849 dan untuk majalah Edisi No.34 belum terbit, nanti kartunya akan dikirim bersamaan dengan pengiriman majalah edisi No.34.
Terima kasih

----------


## Koismagazine

> Maaf Om Admin.. Newbii.. Klo mau daftar keanggotaan biar dapat No ID gmn caranya ya? Trima Kasih


Selamat pagi,

Untuk daftar caranya cukup mudah om hanya mengisi formulir pendaftaran dan membayar iuran saja. nanti akan mendapatkan No. ID dan Member Cardnya.
Ada alamat email Om, nanti aku kirimkan formulirnya.
Terima kasih

----------


## david_pupu

sip thankyou. ditunggu majalah dan card id nya

----------


## Koismagazine

*Konfirmasi Anggota Baru
Per Februari 2014 s/d April 2014

*Dear Member,

Selamat bergabung dan terimakasih untuk partisipasinya. Berikut saya      sampaikan KOI's ID untuk anggota baru. Kalau ada masalah silakan email  ke     [email protected] atau telp 021-72792849
*

PERPANJANGAN ANGGOTA

*2007 0361 0090
Hadi Irawan

2008 0262 0119
Mohammad Rahmat

2009 0021 0180
Dedi Gouw

2009 0021 0182
Glenardo Yopie

2009 0031 0199
Hartono

2009 0021 0200
Binwardi Gonawan

2009 0021 0216
Indra Mulia Wilis

2009 0021 0230
Andry Kang

2009 0021 0278
Hoo Leonardo Hendryanto

2009 0021 0311
Hamdani

2009 0031 0324
Edi Santoso

2009 0031 0339
Paulino Kwok

2009 0021 0352
Saiman Saputra

2009 0024 0355
Hendro Wirawan

2010 0021 0361
Yongky Tanudjaja

2010 0022 0370
Iwan Irawan

2010 0266 0394
Iskandar Pontada

2010 0021 0396
Giri Harsono

2010 0361 0402
Rudi Chandra

2010 0251 0405
Eko Oktavianto

2010 0021 0406
T. Elva Theodora Njoman

2010 0411 0408
Irwansyah Sukarana

2010 0021 0410
Agus Adisuhanto

2010 0021 0475
Gegen S. Aritonang

2010 0251 0488
Herryandi. S

2010 0061 0534
Lie Jimmy

2010 0021 0537
Hendy Kowanda

2011 0262 0545
Bagusnawan

2011 0341 0676
Musa Wahyu Rizqi

2011 0031 0677
M. Arifin, DR

2011 0342 0678
Ali Mubin

2011 0511 0682
Panji Suci Sukmajaya

2012 0022 0688
Irvan Nurdin

2012 0021 0704
Noven Tan

2012 0021 0726
Akhmad Munawir

2012 0021 0757
Edwin

2013 0021 0760
Hermawan Adhiyanto

2013 0031 0765
Stefano Wibowo

2013 0271 0768
Sam Koi

2013 0271 0769
Julius Wijaya

2013 0031 0772
Tandi Iswandi

2013 0031 0781
Susanto

2013 0263 0784
drh.Chandra Brahmantya




*ANGGOTA BARU*

2014 0021 0824
  Ignatius Indra Gema Darmawijaya

2014 0031 0825
  William Santoso

2014 0260 0826
  Budi Sugianto

2014 0274 0827
  Joko Widi Wijayanto

2014 0021 0828
  Ardi Marzan

2014 0274 0829
  Junsin

2014 0341 0830
  Yan Watequlis Syaifudin

2014 0022 0831
  Adrian Barata

2014 0021 0832
  Widi Aditya

2014 0021 0833
  Michael Widjaya

2014 0021 0834
  David Chrisma

2014 0031 0835
  Andri Susanto

2014 0021 0836
  Budiarso

2014 0274 0837
  Wahyudi

2014 0511 0838
  Juni Rif'at

2014 0721 0839
  Ari Indrawan

2014 0021 0840
  Cipta Raharjo

2014 0251 0841
  Toro

2014 0021 0842
  Nando Hapsaro

2014 0031 0843
  Jimmy Nugroho

2014 0021 0844
  Ahmad Ramdani

2014 0021 0845
  Roberto Saputra

2014 0021 0846
  Billy Gunawan

2014 0021 0847
  Andrew Gunawan

2014 0263 0848
  Toni

2014 0021 0849
  David

2014 0021 0850
  Garren

2014 0251 0851
  Yulmanizar

2014 0021 0852
  Mahyudin

2014 0021 0853
  Robin

2014 0021 0854
  Hasan Hadi

2014 0021 0855
  Hafizh Reza Hasan

2014 0021 0856
  Heru Limanjaya

2014 0021 0857
  Lie Frendy

2014 0021 0858
  Hartanto Wijaya

2014 0021 0859
  Harry K Nugaraha

2014 0021 0860
  Happy Arief Kharisma

2014 0022 0861
  Riza Zacharias

2014 0021 0862
  Dogama

2014 0274 0863
  Herry Susanto Wibowo

2014 0272 0864
  Paul Arif Budiman

2014 0752 0865
  Henky Tanoto

----------


## isman

Maaf mau nanya, aku pernah jadi member KOI's tapi sdh 3 tahun kartu membernya tdk diperpanjang, skarang aku ingin daftar lagi jadi memeber, apa aku harus daftar baru lagi atau perpanjang kartu yg lama ?????

----------


## Koismagazine

> Maaf mau nanya, aku pernah jadi member KOI's tapi sdh 3 tahun kartu membernya tdk diperpanjang, skarang aku ingin daftar lagi jadi memeber, apa aku harus daftar baru lagi atau perpanjang kartu yg lama ?????


Selamat siang,


Pak Isman memang sudah terdaftar, dan untuk perpanjangan tidak perlu daftar lagi Pak, karna Pak Isman sudah ada No. ID nya, hanya sudah expired.
Bila Pak Isman ingin perpanjang  hanya membayar iuran nya saja Pak.
Apabila ada informasi yang kurang jelas bisa menghubugi kami segera ya Pak.
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Gunche

Saya juga berminat untuk mendaftar untuk menjadi anggota baru.
Boleh dikirimkan formulirnya dan persyaratannya juga?
Thanks ya

----------


## Koismagazine

> Saya juga berminat untuk mendaftar untuk menjadi anggota baru.
> Boleh dikirimkan formulirnya dan persyaratannya juga?
> Thanks ya


Selamat siang,

Bisa minta alamat email pak, nanti aku kirimkan formulirnya.
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Gunche

> Selamat siang,
> 
> Bisa minta alamat email pak, nanti aku kirimkan formulirnya.
> Terima kasih.
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Rahma



Mohon maaf baru lihat threat ini lagi.
Bisa di email ke [email protected]
Sekaligus dengan informasi biayanya dan no rek nya ya Mbak. Thanks Mbak

----------


## Koismagazine

> Mohon maaf baru lihat threat ini lagi.
> Bisa di email ke [email protected]
> Sekaligus dengan informasi biayanya dan no rek nya ya Mbak. Thanks Mbak



Siappp Om,,, nanti aku email formulirnya ya,,, untuk iuran dan no.rek nya tertera di formulir kok Om......

----------


## Gunche

> Siappp Om,,, nanti aku email formulirnya ya,,, untuk iuran dan no.rek nya tertera di formulir kok Om......


Thanks ya Mbak,..... ditunggu emailnya ya. :Thumb:

----------


## Koismagazine

> Thanks ya Mbak,..... ditunggu emailnya ya.


Sudah aku email ya Om, mohon dicek.
Tks

----------


## Radhius

Admin mohon diemail keanggotaan kois ke alamat: [email protected]

----------


## Koismagazine

> Admin mohon diemail keanggotaan kois ke alamat: [email protected]


Sudah aku emai ya Om, mohon diecek.
Tks

----------


## majin91

admin..ntuk dftr keanggotaan apa ada form lgi?klo ada tong dkirimkn juga ya ke [email protected] msa berlakunya brp lama ya?

----------


## Koismagazine

> admin..ntuk dftr keanggotaan apa ada form lgi?klo ada tong dkirimkn juga ya ke [email protected] msa berlakunya brp lama ya?


Kemarin form nya sudah aku kirim Om, untuk pendaftaran member itu iurannya pulau jawa (240rb) dapat 6 edisi majalah KOI's.
dan masa berlaku kartu keanggotaan nya 2 tahun Om.
Tks

----------


## bagasichsan

Mbak rahma minta juga diemail form nya ke [email protected] . Tks

----------


## Koismagazine

> Mbak rahma minta juga diemail form nya ke [email protected] . Tks



Sudah aku email ya Om, mohon dicek.
Tks

----------


## fachni

Dear Admin,,,
Telah dikirim formulir pendaftaran dan transfer
Trx Rek. 2501023087504 :  Transfer Bank Lain ATMLTRBCA ke No Rek.4411254261 sebesar Rp. 240,000.00 Pada Tanggal 15/07/14 Pukul 16:50:55.
Terimakasih...

----------


## Admin Forum

> Dear Admin,,,
> Telah dikirim formulir pendaftaran dan transfer
> Trx Rek. 2501023087504 :  Transfer Bank Lain ATMLTRBCA ke No Rek.4411254261 sebesar Rp. 240,000.00 Pada Tanggal 15/07/14 Pukul 16:50:55.
> Terimakasih...



Baik Om, sudah diterima formulirnya dan iurannya. majalah nya sudah dikirim hari ini ya. ditunggu sajal
Tks

----------


## fachni

Terima kasih bu admin...

----------


## owi

mbak saya sudah bayar ditunggu majalahnya

----------


## Admin Forum

> mbak saya sudah bayar ditunggu majalahnya


Siap Om, majalahnya sudah dikrim hari ini, ditunggu saja.
Tks

----------


## abe

Admin.
Cara daftar gimana ya.
Maklum nwbie.
Email ke [email protected]

----------


## owi

> Siap Om, majalahnya sudah dikrim hari ini, ditunggu saja.
> Tks


sip mbak terima kasih

----------


## Admin Forum

> Admin.
> Cara daftar gimana ya.
> Maklum nwbie.
> Email ke [email protected]



Untuk mendaftar caranya mudah Om, hanya mengisi formulir dan membayar iuran saja.
Aku sudah email formulirnya ya. mohon dicek.
Tks

----------


## dTp

kirimin ke saia sih formulirnya
[email protected]

----------


## Koismagazine

> kirimin ke saia sih formulirnya
> [email protected]


Sudah diemail Om.
Tks

----------


## Pauran

Bu Admin

Konfirmasi saya sudah membayar iuran perpanjangan keanggotaan pada tanggal 22 September 2014 via sms banking bank BCA mohon di cek,

Terima kasih
Salam,
Martinus

----------


## crimsonero

Halo bu admin

Saya sdh email form pendaftaran dan sdh transfer jg..

Thanks

----------


## achmad

klikBCA Individual Save Page   







*BUKTI TRANSAKSI TRANSFER DANA*

Tanggal
 :
  08/12/2014

Jam
:
  14:54:51

Nomor Referensi
 :
  F1F70237-22AA-837C-9E53-709297AF48B8

Tujuan Transfer
:
  4411254261

Nama Penerima
 :
  YUDI HANIPURWOKO

Jumlah
  :
 Rp.
270.000,00




Berita
 :
  Iuran Anggota


 :
  Achmad-MKS

Jenis Transfer
 :
  TRANSFER SEKARANG

Nomor Urut
 :
  007999

Status
 :
  TRANSAKSI BERHASIL





Copyright © 2000

All Rights Reserved

----------


## koesmay

> Untuk mendaftar caranya mudah Om, hanya mengisi formulir dan membayar iuran saja.
> Aku sudah email formulirnya ya. mohon dicek.
> Tks


Om admin,

Tolong kirim form nya ke [email protected]

Thanks,

----------


## BeauKoi

Saya mau beli kois magazine mulai nomor 32 sampe yang terbaru, tolong hubungi saya di 082135678888 biar cepat balasnya. Saya coba PM tapi inbox kois magazine penuh. Semoga dapat balasan dari admin

----------


## grinkz01

Mbak Rahma..saya mau perpanjang membership utk 12 bulan ke depan. Brp ya skrg? Trims

----------


## RafflesG

Dear Bu Admin
Saya udah transfer kan unt perpanjangan langganan, apakah sudah diterima, mohon konfirmasinya

----------


## grinkz01

> Mbak Rahma..saya mau perpanjang membership utk 12 bulan ke depan. Brp ya skrg? Trims


Wah ora direspons ama Admin....ada yg bisa bantu saya harus bayar 240 rb or 270rb ? Lokasi di Jawa Timur

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Wah ora direspons ama Admin....ada yg bisa bantu saya harus bayar 240 rb or 270rb ? Lokasi di Jawa Timur


Sebentar yah om, Akan saya Bantu tanyakan. Terima kasih.

----------


## grinkz01

> Sebentar yah om, Akan saya Bantu tanyakan. Terima kasih.


Thanks om S...kmrn ditelp ama mbak ita dan udah sy transfer 310rb via klikbca. Semoga majalah perdana 2015 bisa segera tiba....
NOMOR REFERENSI
82BA4ACA-DB8F-103C-8664-E0FEE0C84CFE

----------


## e-koi

Gimana cara memperpanjang keanggotaan... krn sempat vakum karena pindah tugas. Thanks

----------


## dedigouw

Konfirmasi untuk iuran perpanjangan Keanggotaan KOI's

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
19/03 17:32:09
Ke 4411254261
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 288,000.00
anggota KOI s
Ref 019173208772

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Thanks om S...kmrn ditelp ama mbak ita dan udah sy transfer 310rb via klikbca. Semoga majalah perdana 2015 bisa segera tiba....
> NOMOR REFERENSI
> 82BA4ACA-DB8F-103C-8664-E0FEE0C84CFE


Sama2 Om.
Senang bisa membantu.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Konfirmasi untuk iuran perpanjangan Keanggotaan KOI's
> 
> m-Transfer
> BERHASIL
> 19/03 17:32:09
> Ke 4411254261
> YUDI HANIPURWOKO
> Rp. 288,000.00
> anggota KOI s
> Ref 019173208772


Sudah saya data perpanjangan ya om..

----------


## Koismagazine

> Gimana cara memperpanjang keanggotaan... krn sempat vakum karena pindah tugas. Thanks


Bisa om, beritahu aja lamat barunya, dan kalo masih inget nomor member-nya atau hubungi saya di 021-73690978.

----------


## b0rn2killll

Saya mau perpanjang Keanggotaan gimana caranya yah

----------


## david_pupu

> Saya mau perpanjang Keanggotaan gimana caranya yah


Ntr aja dikoi fest april 2015 hehehehe yuk kumpul ditemu akbar kois fest

----------


## Koismagazine

> Saya mau perpanjang Keanggotaan gimana caranya yah


sekarang juga bisa... boleh tahu nomor membernya om.. atau hubungi saya di 021-73690978 (cp : ita)

----------


## grinkz01

lapor saya perpanjangan anggota baru, transfer via ATM BCA Rp 240 rb dgn keterangan "miming (grinkz01)" tgl 23 Jan. Sempet sms mbak Itha krn gak bisa share bukti transfer. Kalo ada nomor hp yg bisa saya kirimin WA pls send to my inbox. Nanti screen shot transfer BCA akan saya share via whatsapp. Trims.

----------


## Movenpick7

Klo mau tau waktu habis member dmn ya?

----------


## albright

Konfirmasi untuk pendaftaran anggota baru. 
m-Transfer
BERHASIL
10/03 10:30:20
Ke 4411254261
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 240,000.00
reizo29
Ref 010103020238

----------


## Yancedoang

konfirmasi untuk pendaftaran anggota baru :
Transfer Via ATM BCA
29/07/16  16:02:54
092A-ANEKA SUBUR KRCG

No Urut : 826

Transfer
Ke Rek : 4411254261
Nama  : YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Jumlah : Rp 240.000

transfer dari yanyan mulyana (ID : yancedoang)

----------


## Daddy Luluh

konfirmasi pendaftaran

----------


## LDJ

terimakasih om Yancedoang & om Daddy Luluh

----------


## Daddy Luluh

> terimakasih om Yancedoang & om Daddy Luluh


mohion info tentang Id keanggotaan dan majalah, selanjutnya harus bagaimana?

----------


## Jul2

Konfirmasi Pendaftaran Anggota baru:








   TRANSFER DANA-TRANSFER KE REK. BCA






*TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES
*


  TANGGAL 
  : 
 18/10/2016

 JAM 
  : 
 14:34:41

 NOMOR REFERENSI 
  : 
 82FC9B81-EC07-C803-9716-61C1DF551360

 TUJUAN TRANSFER 
  : 
 4411254261

 NAMA 
  : 
 YUDI HANIPURWOKO

 JUMLAH 
  : 
 Rp. 
240.000,00




 BERITA 
  : 
 Anggota baru KOI`s

 
  : 
 ID: Jul2          

 JENIS TRANSFER 
  : 
 TRANSFER SEKARANG

 NOMOR URUT 
  : 
 045790

  *CATAT NOMOR REFERENSI 
SEBAGAI BUKTI TRANSAKSI ANDA*

----------


## Koismagazine

> Konfirmasi Pendaftaran Anggota baru:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sudah kami terima data dan datanya. Tks

----------


## vega85

sudah saya transfer dan sudah saya isi formuliranya ya om

----------


## Koismagazine

> sudah saya transfer dan sudah saya isi formuliranya ya om


Ok om. Sudah kami terima data dan dananya. Terima kasih

----------


## tjokferry

saya punya keanggotaan gmn? masih aktif apa sudah habis?

----------


## Koismagazine

> saya punya keanggotaan gmn? masih aktif apa sudah habis?


Untuk majalah sudah habis, terakhir edisi 44 yang lalu. Untuk keanggotaan masih aktif

----------


## ipaul888

untuk saya bagaimana apa masih aktif? tlng di check bu

----------


## Koismagazine

> untuk saya bagaimana apa masih aktif? Tlng di check bu


mohon ditunggu ya pak, krn komputer adm sedang sedikit bermasalah. Terima kasih

----------


## LDJ

dear Koi-s Magz...saya baru bayar perpanjangan ya minggu lalu..mohon dicek

----------


## Koismagazine

> dear Koi-s Magz...saya baru bayar perpanjangan ya minggu lalu..mohon dicek


  Data sdh kami perpanjang. Tks

----------


## ronyandry

Boleh dicek untuk keanggotaan saya ?
Dah kelamaan tidurnya  ::

----------


## Koismagazine

> Boleh dicek untuk keanggotaan saya ?
> Dah kelamaan tidurnya


maaf lama merespon, mohon ditunggu

----------


## joshe

Terima kasih Koi's Magazine pertama saya sudah sampai dirumah, kualitas majalahnya sangat bagus sekali high quality...
Konten, ketebalan kertas dan kualitas printnya  :First: 
Ga rugi pokoknya daftar jadi member di forum ini..maju terus Koi's   :Thumb:   :Thumb:   :Thumb:

----------


## Koismagazine

> Terima kasih Koi's Magazine pertama saya sudah sampai dirumah, kualitas majalahnya sangat bagus sekali high quality...
> Konten, ketebalan kertas dan kualitas printnya 
> Ga rugi pokoknya daftar jadi member di forum ini..maju terus Koi's


Salam om Joshe... Terima kasih atas partisipasinya

----------


## avidsaja

mohon informasi untuk berlangganan koi's magazine bisa melalui apa ya,, sudah mencoba cari di toko buku ga nemu  :Cry:  :Cry: 

mohon petunjuknya ya para suhu" semuanya

----------


## Mevius

Sorry kalau mau ikut daftar kois magazine nya bagaimana ya? Bisa bantu di info?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Sorry kalau mau ikut daftar kois magazine nya bagaimana ya? Bisa bantu di info?


Langsung aja email ke KOis Magazine, :

Ibu Itha 

[email protected]

Bilang aja mau langganan majalah, om.

Terima kasih,

----------


## avidsaja

Terima kasih informasinya om" semuanya,,

----------


## majen

salam saya majen dari garut 

[email protected]
082119090555

----------


## Koismagazine

> salam saya majen dari garut 
> 
> [email protected]
> 082119090555


Silakan pak. 

Email ke [email protected]

----------


## codebluefire

Maaf, saya nubi... forum ini masih aktifkah? Masih ada pembukaan membership?

----------


## bennett

놀다 바카라  지금 온라인으로 라이브하고 놀라운 보너스를 받으세요

----------

